# حملة دعم المهندسين الجدد



## نجانجا (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا ومرحبا بكم اعضاء الملتقى الكرام 
كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم 
الموضوع باين من عنوانه هو حملة دعم المهندسين الجدد حديثى التخرج 
ودعم بكل شئ مفيد 
طب هنساعدهم ازاى 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الملتقى مليان من الاستاذة الكبار وكلهم ليهم فضل عليا 
فى اسئله مهمة ممكن المهندس الناشئ يتسالها ووتكون اجباتها سهلة بس رغبه السؤال بتنسى 
فهنا دور المهندسين الكبار 
هما هيقولو لينا ايه الاسئلة اللى ممكن نتسالها وايه اللى احنا ممكن نعمله ونتصرف ازاى 
اكيد فى اسئله بيسالها اى مقاول علشان يختبر المهندس الجديد 
واكيد فى اسئله بيسالها الاستشارى علشان يعرف دماغ المهندس 
وفيه اسئله بسالها جارك علشان يعرف انت مهندس بجد ولا سلام عليكم يا هندسة الله يخليك يا عم كريم وخلاص 
هنا دور 
الدكتور رزق حجازى 
دور 
المهندس محى 
دور 
المهندس اسامة نوارة 
ومش عاوز انسى حد 
خلاصه الموضوع 
هنا هيبقى عبارة عن الاسئلة المهمه واجابتها 
وان شاء الله هحطها كلها فى ملف واحد 
والله الموفق 
ومنتظر رايكم 
ورمضان كريم عليكم 
nganga
​


----------



## eng_didoo (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير
دلوقتى انا اتخرجت السنة دى والحمد لله 
ولقيت مهندس استشارى بيدر دورة فى التنفيذ للمهندسين حديثى التخرج لتلافى اخطأء التنفيذ فى الموقع
هل من الآفضل الاشتراك فى تلك الدورة أم النزول للموقع والتعلم فى الموقع؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.wsa (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا فكره جميله وفي انتظار الانطلاقه


----------



## bashmohandesa (8 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت والله ... انا لسه متخرجة السنة دي و عايزة احاول أحسن معلوماتي في الهندسة بشكل عام ... عايزين حد يتبنانا :]


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

اذن 
اين حبايبنا 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فكرة الموضوع جيده وان كان المهندس سيظل يتعلم طوال حياته العمليه الي ما شاء الله 
وطبعا المعلومات متوفرة الان بخلاف الزمن السابق قبل ظهور الانترنت 
وبالتالي فاصبح المهندس مطلوب منه ان يعرف كيف يبحث عن المعلومة عندما يريدها واين يجدها 
لكن طبعا هناك معلومات عامه فنيه وتنفيذيه لابد للمهندسين الجدد ان يعلموها 
وان شاء الله نتواصل معكم قدر الامكان 

والف مبرووووووووووووك التخرج للمهندسين الجدد واتمني لكم التوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله 
الموضوع للتثبيت لبعض الوقت​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أغسطس 2011)

eng_didoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير
> دلوقتى انا اتخرجت السنة دى والحمد لله
> ولقيت مهندس استشارى بيدر دورة فى التنفيذ للمهندسين حديثى التخرج لتلافى اخطأء التنفيذ فى الموقع
> ...



كل عام وانتم بخير 
الاشتراك في الدورة لا يغني عن النزول في الموقع 
بل بالعكس لابد من الاثنين معا لكي تعم الفائده 
يعني يبقي عندك محاضرات نظرية تقراها قبل النزول الي الموقع
لكي تعطيك فكرة عما سيتم عمله في الموقع 
وطبعا لابد من ان يكون المهندس لديه الرغبه في التعلم لكي يحصل علي الخبرة المطلوبة 
واكثر خبرة يتم اكتسابها هي الخبرة الاداريه وكيفية التعامل مع الرؤساء والمرؤسين والبشر عموما 
ونسال الله لكم التوفيق​


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فكرة الموضوع جيده وان كان المهندس سيظل يتعلم طوال حياته العمليه الي ما شاء الله
> وطبعا المعلومات متوفرة الان بخلاف الزمن السابق قبل ظهور الانترنت
> وبالتالي فاصبح المهندس مطلوب منه ان يعرف كيف يبحث عن المعلومة عندما يريدها واين يجدها
> ...



الله يبارك فى حضرتك 
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير 
وشكر للثبيت وبمشاركه حضرتك معانا


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

eng_didoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير
> دلوقتى انا اتخرجت السنة دى والحمد لله
> ولقيت مهندس استشارى بيدر دورة فى التنفيذ للمهندسين حديثى التخرج لتلافى اخطأء التنفيذ فى الموقع
> ...



تم الرد بواسطه المهندس محى :28:


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

eng.wsa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا فكره جميله وفي انتظار الانطلاقه



واياك يا هندسة 
ان شاء الله البدايه قريبا بمشاركه الاساتذة


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

bashmohandesa قال:


> ياريت والله ... انا لسه متخرجة السنة دي و عايزة احاول أحسن معلوماتي في الهندسة بشكل عام ... عايزين حد يتبنانا :]



مبروك التخرج يا بشمهندسه 
منتظر اسئلة حضرتك علشان نستفيد بيها كلنا


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
فى سؤال بيدور فى بالى 
وهو وانا ماشى كده وقابلنى عم كريم جارى وقالى يا بشمهندس عندى حته ارض وعاوز ابنى عليها بيت للعيال وهى مساحه كذا كذا 
تكلفنى كام ؟؟؟؟ 
وهحتاج حديد قد ايه لحد السقف الاول ؟؟؟؟ 
اذن السؤال هنا 
ازاى اقدر احسب كميه الحديد للاساسات والاسقف بطريقه تقريبه بمجرد معرفه المساحه وكذلك كميه الرمل و الزلط والاسمنت 
كام طن اسمنت وكام مقطورة رمل وزلط 
واسف على العاميه فى السؤال بس علشان ده اللى هيحصل فى الطبيعه ؟؟ 
وكل سنه وحضرتكم بخير


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم
فى الحقيقة ابداء بتعريف نفسى :. أحمد فتحى عبد الوهاب 
فى سنة ثالثة مدنى ان شااء الله 
فى الحقيقى عندى اكثر من استقسار وبشكر صاحب الموضووع على الفكرة الجميلة ...
انا بقالى سنتين بدرب شغل مواقع من اول الخرسانات لحد التشطيبات وحاليا بدرب فى اعمال الريبر وبعرف اشتغل اوتوكاد وساب من خلال الدورات الى اخدتها من على الانترنت واالاخوة الزماء المهندسين
السؤال هوة ...؟؟؟ كيف انمى من خبراتى وقدراتى وهل فترة التدريب دى هتنفعنى لما اتخرج فى انى اكون مهندس خبرة؟ ولا يقال علية لسة متخرج وتعب وجهد التدريب دة يروح على الفاضى علما انى حاولت انزل شغل كتير براتب ولو بسيط ورمزى لاكن اصحاب الشركات والمديرين ما كنوش بيوافقوا انى اشتغل يقولوا تدريب وبس لحد ما تتخرج ان شااء الله
هل انا ليى الطريق الصحيح ام لا؟
وايهما اختار من مشاريع التخرج علما ان طموحاتى فى انى اكون صاحب شركة انشاءت ومقاولات؟


----------



## hanyxp2100 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*دعم المهندسين الجدد*

*دعم المهندسين الجدد
لابد من دراسة أعمال التنفيذ من خلال ما يتوفر من كتب و فيديوهات التنفيذ على النت و هى بفضل الله تغطى و تكفى

بالنسبة لأعمال الموقع لابد أن يتميز المهندس الحديث بالثقة فى النفس مع الدراسة النظرية و العلاقات المتميزة مع كافة المتواجدين فى الموقع سواء جهاز الاشراف أو جهة التنفيذ كما يجب أن يكون على علاقة طيبة بالمكتب الاستشارى المختص بأعمال التصميم و الرجوع اليه فى كل ما يصعب تنفيذه أو لديه فكرة تنفيذية معينة يمكن أن تسهل أو تختصر الوقت أثناء التنفيذ
وتحتاج فى كلا الحالتين تعديل فى التصميم
ويجب المتابعة الدقيقة و الدائمة لكل أطقم التنفيذ من المشرفين و العاملين بالموقع من النجارين و الحدادين و عمال صب الخرسانة و سائقى المعدات و الاداريين و غيرهم وهذا هو السبيل الوحيد لاكتساب الخبرة فى أسرع وقت مع التنسيق الكامل مع قدامى المهندسين بالموقع
لابد من التمتع بسعة الصدر فى معالجة الامور بالموقع لان الهدف انجاز البرنامج الزمنى بأنسب الطرق و البعد عن اثارة المشاكل مع الحسم بواقعية متناهية​*


----------



## الوحداتي (8 أغسطس 2011)

في الجامعات الاردنية تعطى الهندسة المدنية باسم الهندسة المدنية 
فهل هذا التخصص يشمل جميع انواع الهندسة المدنية ام انه يتفرع بعد فترة من الدراس 



في جامع تكتب هندسة طرق وجسور هل استطيع ان اعمل بهذه الشهادة في المباني
مع شكري


----------



## الوحداتي (8 أغسطس 2011)

الرجاء الدخول المهندسين المدنيين عاجل استفسار هام


----------



## الوحداتي (8 أغسطس 2011)

في الجامعات الاردنية تعطى الهندسة المدنية باسم الهندسة المدنية 
فهل هذا التخصص يشمل جميع انواع الهندسة المدنية ام انه يتفرع بعد فترة من الدراس 



في جامع تكتب هندسة طرق وجسور هل استطيع ان اعمل بهذه الشهادة في المباني
مع شكري


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (8 أغسطس 2011)

والله فكرة جميلة واتمنى التفاعل خصوصا فى هذه الايام المباركة ولا يبخل احد باى معلومة فزكاة العلم نشره


----------



## الوحداتي (8 أغسطس 2011)

في الجامعات الاردنية تعطى الهندسة المدنية باسم الهندسة المدنية 
فهل هذا التخصص يشمل جميع انواع الهندسة المدنية ام انه يتفرع بعد فترة من الدراس 



في جامعة تكتب هندسة طرق وجسور هل استطيع ان اعمل بهذه الشهادة في الابنية والانشاءات

مع شكري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أغسطس 2011)

الوحداتي قال:


> في الجامعات الاردنية تعطى الهندسة المدنية باسم الهندسة المدنية
> فهل هذا التخصص يشمل جميع انواع الهندسة المدنية ام انه يتفرع بعد فترة من الدراس
> في جامع تكتب هندسة طرق وجسور هل استطيع ان اعمل بهذه الشهادة في المباني
> مع شكري


السلام عليكم
الجامعة الاردنية تدرس الهندسة عام اي بدون تخصص اي انه ياخذ اكثر من تخصص في الهندسة المدنية.
اماجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية (البوليتيكنيك )فتدرس تخصص الطرق والجسور ، وهناك من لديه هذا التخصص ويعمل في مجال الابنية (التنفيد - مقاولات )ولكن لا يكون بمستوى الطلبه الاخرين عند التخرج ، ونظرا للفوضى في مجال العمل الهندسي لا يوجد هناك التزام بالتخصص ، ولكن خريج هذا التخصص لا يمكنه العمل في المكاتب الاستشارية في مجال الابنية (في مجال التصميم ) ويمكنك التأكد من النقابه بهذا الخصوص.


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الفكره ممتازه وانت خدتها من على لسانى
انا كان ليا تجربه بسيطه فى موضوع الورشه اللى للاسف مشى كويس جدا ومكملش
اقترح
ان الموضوع ميتسابش كده اى سؤال فى اى وقت 
الاول 
لابد من اختيار مين اللى هيدى التدريب او يرد على الاسئله ناس متطرعه وعندها خبره يثق فيها وان كان الموضوع متروك لكل زوى الخبره لابداء الراى ولكن هؤلاء ممن نثق فيهم لهم الحق والواجب فى متابعه الردود والتعليق عليها
ثانيا خطه العمل 
اقترح ان يتم طرح الموضوع اولا وهو هل الدوره فى مجال لاانشاءات او الصر او الصحيه 
ثالثا 
ان يتم تجزئة الموضوع الى مراحل وتطرح كل الاسئله الخاصه بالمرحله ويترك مجال للبحث ويتم الاجابه من قبل الاساتذه ومن ثم يعمل تقرير شامل كافه الاسئله واجاباتها ويدعم بالصور لمن لديه صور ثم الانتقال للمرحله التى تليها
رابعا فلتره كل هذه المراحل والخروج بكتاب للمهندسين حديثى التخرج مسجل باسم المنتدى ويوضع فى الموسوعه حتى يكون هذا العمل لكل سنه قادمه ان شاء الله هتى نساعد فى انهاء هذه المشكله تماما 
اخيرا 
يتولى فريق الاعداد تطوير الكتاب حسب الحاجه 
ملحوظه
فى المراحل الاخيره فى حاله الحاجه الى تمويل مادى يمكن التنسيق فى ذلك
اتمنى ان يكون اقتراحى ينال الاعجاب وذلك من واقع التجربه فى موضوع الورشه
دمتم فى طاعه الله


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> فى سؤال بيدور فى بالى
> وهو وانا ماشى كده وقابلنى عم كريم جارى وقالى يا بشمهندس عندى حته ارض وعاوز ابنى عليها بيت للعيال وهى مساحه كذا كذا
> تكلفنى كام ؟؟؟؟
> ...





hamada_goodguy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم
> فى الحقيقة ابداء بتعريف نفسى :. أحمد فتحى عبد الوهاب
> فى سنة ثالثة مدنى ان شااء الله
> ...



لم يتم الرد على الاسئله دى 
ننتظر رد الاساتذة


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 أغسطس 2011)

فى هذا الموضوع ستجدون أجوبة لأسئلة كتيرة تدور فى أذهانكم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98874.html


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

hanyxp2100 قال:


> *دعم المهندسين الجدد
> لابد من دراسة أعمال التنفيذ من خلال ما يتوفر من كتب و فيديوهات التنفيذ على النت و هى بفضل الله تغطى و تكفى
> 
> بالنسبة لأعمال الموقع لابد أن يتميز المهندس الحديث بالثقة فى النفس مع الدراسة النظرية و العلاقات المتميزة مع كافة المتواجدين فى الموقع سواء جهاز الاشراف أو جهة التنفيذ كما يجب أن يكون على علاقة طيبة بالمكتب الاستشارى المختص بأعمال التصميم و الرجوع اليه فى كل ما يصعب تنفيذه أو لديه فكرة تنفيذية معينة يمكن أن تسهل أو تختصر الوقت أثناء التنفيذ
> ...


اشكرك بشده ع النصيحه الغاليه مهندسنا الحبيب 
:77:


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

الوحداتي قال:


> في الجامعات الاردنية تعطى الهندسة المدنية باسم الهندسة المدنية
> فهل هذا التخصص يشمل جميع انواع الهندسة المدنية ام انه يتفرع بعد فترة من الدراس
> 
> 
> ...



تم الرد بواسطه الدكتور رزق


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

abd elrahman fathy قال:


> والله فكرة جميلة واتمنى التفاعل خصوصا فى هذه الايام المباركة ولا يبخل احد باى معلومة فزكاة العلم نشره



الاجمل مشاركة حضرتك نوتنا


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> فى هذا الموضوع ستجدون أجوبة لأسئلة كتيرة تدور فى أذهانكم
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98874.html



تسلم 
ويا ريت تنورنا بمساعده حضرتك


----------



## نجانجا (8 أغسطس 2011)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الفكره ممتازه وانت خدتها من على لسانى
> انا كان ليا تجربه بسيطه فى موضوع الورشه اللى للاسف مشى كويس جدا ومكملش
> اقترح
> ...



شكر لحضرتك 
نورتنا


----------



## Engineer Asaad (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## نجانجا (9 أغسطس 2011)

engineer asaad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وجزيت خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> تم الرد بواسطه الدكتور رزق


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه الجعوة المتكررة .
هناك خطأءاك يجب التنويه له

اللقب فان لم احصل سوى على البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة دمشق اما الدكتوراه فهذا شرف لم احصل عليه ولقب يستحق فقط لاصحاب هذه الدرجة العلمية.
الاسم الصحيح رزق حجاوي وليس حجازي.
بخصوص الدعم للاخوة المهندسين الجدد فيكون من خلال الرد على اسئلتهم واستفساراتهم عما يواجهونه في الحياة العمليه ، وانا من مؤدي المواضيع المتخصصة فاتمنى على كل مهندس ان يضع استفسارته هنا وخصوصا للاسئلة العامة .
اما بخصوص المشاكل في الموقع فقد افردت موضوع وضعت فيه جل خبراتي فيه وهو 
مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501.html
حيث يتم طرح المشكلة والاراء الهندسية لحل هذه المشكلة ، لتكون عونا لكل مهندس ، فالبرغم من ان لكل موقع له ظروفة الخاصة ومشاكله الا ان هناك تشابه كبير للمواقع ذات نفس طبيعة العمل والظروف.
فلو قام كل عضو قبل ان يكتب موضوع بالبحث في المنتدى والكتابه في نفس الموضوع ان وجد لكان اكثر فائدة للجميع ولسهل مهمة المشرفين.
واتمنى على الجميع بالمشاركة الفاعلة والهادفة وعدم تفريغ المواضيع من محتواها من خلال المشاركات التي لا تقدمشيئاا وخصوصا عبارات الشكر وتكرار المشاركات وخصوصا عندما يكون الموضوع مثبت.
وان شاء اتابع بشكل يومي هذا الموضوع .


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وياترى الموضوع بدئ يعنى من دلوقتى لو حد عاوز يسال يسال ولا لسا اموضوع لم يبدا


----------



## نجانجا (10 أغسطس 2011)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وياترى الموضوع بدئ يعنى من دلوقتى لو حد عاوز يسال يسال ولا لسا اموضوع لم يبدا



تم بالفعل طرح سؤالين ولم يتم الرد


----------



## eng_hayder (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

مطلوب مني عمل منزل لاكن هيكل فقط اي على شكل اعمدو وسقفين اي طابقين مساحة السطح الواحد 220 م2 ممكن اعرف ايهما افضل تصميم لقواعد الاعمدة علماً ان قياس الكولوم (40*30)سم وما طرقت تسليحه ملاحضة الارض زراعية وقد فرشت طبقتين من السبيس وقمت بحدلها لكثافة حقلية جيدة ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس333 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*السودان الخرطوم*

جزا كم الله عنا وعن الاسلام خير الجزاء انا متخرج لى سنة ونصف لاكن حاسى لسة ماعارف اى شئ فاى دعم زى كدا بيطمنا با لله عليكم ارسلوا لى اى موضوع يفيد اى مهندس جديد والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## نجانجا (10 أغسطس 2011)

*اقتباس:*
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نجانجا 

 
_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
فى سؤال بيدور فى بالى 
وهو وانا ماشى كده وقابلنى عم كريم جارى وقالى يا بشمهندس عندى حته ارض وعاوز ابنى عليها بيت للعيال وهى مساحه كذا كذا 
تكلفنى كام ؟؟؟؟ 
وهحتاج حديد قد ايه لحد السقف الاول ؟؟؟؟ 
اذن السؤال هنا 
ازاى اقدر احسب كميه الحديد للاساسات والاسقف بطريقه تقريبه بمجرد معرفه المساحه وكذلك كميه الرمل و الزلط والاسمنت 
كام طن اسمنت وكام مقطورة رمل وزلط 
واسف على العاميه فى السؤال بس علشان ده اللى هيحصل فى الطبيعه ؟؟ 
وكل سنه وحضرتكم بخير_
*اقتباس:*
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamada_goodguy 

 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم
فى الحقيقة ابداء بتعريف نفسى :. أحمد فتحى عبد الوهاب 
فى سنة ثالثة مدنى ان شااء الله 
فى الحقيقى عندى اكثر من استقسار وبشكر صاحب الموضووع على الفكرة الجميلة ...
انا بقالى سنتين بدرب شغل مواقع من اول الخرسانات لحد التشطيبات وحاليا بدرب فى اعمال الريبر وبعرف اشتغل اوتوكاد وساب من خلال الدورات الى اخدتها من على الانترنت واالاخوة الزماء المهندسين
السؤال هوة ...؟؟؟ كيف انمى من خبراتى وقدراتى وهل فترة التدريب دى هتنفعنى لما اتخرج فى انى اكون مهندس خبرة؟ ولا يقال علية لسة متخرج وتعب وجهد التدريب دة يروح على الفاضى علما انى حاولت انزل شغل كتير براتب ولو بسيط ورمزى لاكن اصحاب الشركات والمديرين ما كنوش بيوافقوا انى اشتغل يقولوا تدريب وبس لحد ما تتخرج ان شااء الله
هل انا ليى الطريق الصحيح ام لا؟
وايهما اختار من مشاريع التخرج علما ان طموحاتى فى انى اكون صاحب شركة انشاءت ومقاولات؟_

*لم يتم الرد على الاسئله دى 
ننتظر رد الاساتذة*


----------



## elserafy (11 أغسطس 2011)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الفكره ممتازه وانت خدتها من على لسانى
> انا كان ليا تجربه بسيطه فى موضوع الورشه اللى للاسف مشى كويس جدا ومكملش
> اقترح
> ...



اقتراح جميل جدا اتمني عمل ذالك


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (11 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء المهندسين الجدد 
الف مبروك تخرجكم ...
لقد كنا مثلكم في يوم ما ..
ولقد كانت المعلومة عصية على التحصيل ..والكتب محدوة جدا ..وكنا ننتظر في بعض الاحيان ايام واسابيع واحيانا اشهر لغرض استعارة كتاب ما ..واحيانا نقطع المسافات الطويلة للذهاب الى صاحب الكتاب لنرجوه بكل ادب ان يرجع ذلك الكتاب 
بالاضافة الى ان اساتذتنا لا يعطون المعلومة الا بشق الانفس ..
وبعد التخرج كان المهندسين الاقدم منا ..يتصرفون بطريقة وكانهم يخفون كنز ما ..ومن الصعوبة بمكان ان نتجرا لنسالهم على امر ..واذا فعلنا هذا فانهم اول الامر ينظرون لنا نظرة استهجان واستخفاف (كاننا اغبياء او دونهم مستوى) فاذا ما اتى جوابهم , كان مقتضبا وغير وافي ..لذلك تجدنا نناى بانفسنا من هذا الموقف ..
اما الان فكل شيء متاح ..سواء الكتب والمعلومات النظرية او ادق تفاصيل التنفيذ ..طبعا على الشبكة العالمية 
فاغتموا هذه الفرصة الثمينة جدا ..وتعلموا ..وتفاعلوا ..ثم اعملوا بدقة ماتعلمتموه..
واني لاستغرب جدا ان احد منكم يسال في ابسط مفاهيم الهندسة في هذا الموقع ..ولا يتعب نفسه قليلا ليعمل بحث عن الموضوع ..
والله لقد قضيت من عمرا في الدراسة ..ومايقارب الاثنى عشرة سنة في اختصاص واحد ..وما زلت اتعلم 
وكما كتب بافلوف على مختبره عبارة ما معناها منسوبة الى نيوتن (مهما تعلمت فاني اتصور نفسي طفل يلهو بالحصاة على شاطيء العلم ) 
ارجو ان تتعلموا وتتعلموا وتتيقنوا من المعلومة من اكثر من مصدر بالجهد الذاتي ..وان لا تتحدثوا جزافا بما لا تعلمون 
وان تطبقوا ما تعلموتموه بدقة ..
ونحن خير عون لكم ومن الله السداد 
اعود لاقول ..الف الف مبروك 
ونحن بانتظار انجازاتكم 
اخوكم د. مكي جعفر محمد الوائلي


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أغسطس 2011)

hamada_goodguy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم
> فى الحقيقة ابداء بتعريف نفسى :. أحمد فتحى عبد الوهاب
> فى سنة ثالثة مدنى ان شااء الله
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكر صاحب الموضوع الاصلى المهندس نجاجا 
ثانيا اى مهندس فى بداية حياته الهندسيه لابد وان يكون واضح الهويه بمعنى لابد من تحديد ميوله فللاسف نجد من يريد ان يكون مصمم انشائى ولكن الموضوع ليس بالتمنى الموضوع هو تحديد الهدف فهل انت مؤهل للتصميم ؟ هل انت مؤهل للتنفيذ ؟؟ هل انت مؤهل بادارة المشروعات ؟؟
فمن وجهت نظرى للاسف الكثير من المهندسيين لايحددوا وجهتهم لابد ان احدد ما ارغبه وما هى ميولى لكى اتجه اليها واحققها وكم مانجد مهنسيين كبيرين فى السن وللاسف ليس لديهم خبره فقط نحترمهم لكبر سنهم لانه اشتغل بالهندسه كوظيفه وليس حبا فى المهنه أو التخصص وكثيرا مانجد من المهندسيين قد تحولوا الى وظائف اخرى كمقاوليين ولايعنيهم غير الحسابات الماديه وكم تحول المهندسيين الى تجار فى تقسيم الاراضى وهم محسوبيين على الهندسه وهكذا فمهنة الهندسه واضحه ومحدده اما ان تكون مهندس مصمم انشائى فعليك الالتحاق باى مكتب هندسى وتبدأ فى الالمام بالتصميم واهم شئ من وجهت نظرى هو الكشكول والاجنده والتى معها يبدأ فى التدويين والكتابه يوميا لاى معلومه جديده وان يبحث عن الجديد فى البرامج الانشائيه ويزداد خبره فيها ويرى فى نفسه انه قد انتهى عهد الشيتات والسكشن لن يسألك احد ماذا فعلت وماذا سوف تفعل فى التصميم سوف نجد من يعمل ذلك فى التصميم خلال سنتيين من العمل قد صل الى مرحله من التصميم انه يمكن ان يقدم مشروع انشائى لعماره سكنيه من سته الى ثمانية ادوار يقدم لها مخططات انشائيه كامله بدون حسابات انشائيه تذكر لانه فى هذه الحاله قد وصل الى مرحله من الخبره فى التقييم والتوقع فى التصميم لاغلب القطاعات الانشائيه 
وكذلك اذا وجدت مهندس يحدد هويته من البدايه فى التنفيذ فسوف تجده معه الكشكول والاجنده والتى لاتفارقه فى تسجيل كل مايجرى حوله فى الموقع وتسجيل كل ما يجرى حوله والسؤال عن كل شئ لايدركه فسوف تجد مثل هذا المهندس بعد سنتيين من العمل قد وصل الى مرحله من التنفيذ يستطيع ان يرد عليك اذا اعطيت له مسطح مبنى مكون من سبعه الى ثمانية ادوار التكلفه الفعليه والكميات التقديريه لجميع البنود الخاصه بتنفيذ هذا المبنى بدقه عاليه جدا قد تصل الى 97% 
وكذلك لوحدد المهندس الجديد وجهته الى ادارة المشروعات ومعه اجندته وكشكوله ويدرس ويكتب كل مايراه امام عينه فى عمله كمهندس مكتب فنى فسوف نجد انفسنا امام مهندس له خبره بعد سنتيين تقريبا يقدم لنا تقرير فنى عالى جدا على احدث برامج البرامفيرا للجدول الزمنى لانتهاء المشروع وكل التفاصيل لكل بند من بنود المشروع ...........وهكذا 
اما مانراه للاسف مهندس يحتاج الى دهان شقة اخيه او شقته هو فيحضر النقاش ويبدأ فى تحديد الكميات ونوعيتها فيأمر النقاش المهندس باحضار ورقه وقلم ثم يبدأ النقاش فى تبليغه محتاجيين عدد كذا من مادة كذا وعايزين عدد كذا من مادة كذا وهنا اصبح دور المهندس فقط كاتب ولايعرف شئ عن عدد ونوعية المواد المطلوبه انعرف لماذا ؟؟ وقد يكون هذا المهندس مهندس تنفيذ فى شركه كبيره 
لان المهندس مكبر دماغه اشتغل فى الشركه لما ربنا يفرجها بسفريه هنا اوهناك اومنتظر فلان قريبه لما يشغله فى الشركه الكبيره الفلانيه ولم يستغل على الاطلاق امكانيات الشركه التى يعمل بها ومعه كشكوله ودفتره لتسجيل عدد البنائيين الذيين يعملون بالشركه وكم عدد الطوب الذى تم بناءه وكم شيكارة اسمنت تم استهلاكها وكم كمية الرمل التى تم استهلاكها وكم مكعب هذا الطوب على اللوحات وكم مسطح هذا الطوب على المخططات 
هنا سوف يكون مثلما ذكرت سابقا 
ارجو ان تكون الصوره قد وضحت فأنت الذى تعمل نفسك بنفسك وانت من تحدد ماذا تريد 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 أغسطس 2011)

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> فى سؤال بيدور فى بالى
> وهو وانا ماشى كده وقابلنى عم كريم جارى وقالى يا بشمهندس عندى حته ارض وعاوز ابنى عليها بيت للعيال وهى مساحه كذا كذا
> تكلفنى كام ؟؟؟؟
> ...



انا مهندس متخرج زى حضرتك 
بس انت لما سالت السؤال وفكرت فية شوية لقيت الحكاية عادية 

يعنى احنا معانا المساحة 
عشان احسب قد اية خرسانة للسقف يبقى اضرب المساحة فى سمك بلاطة السقف ودا لو فلات 
اما لو سولد سلاب بتجيب سمك مكافئ للكمر مع البلاطات 

بالنسبة لشكاير الاسمنت هتلاقى ان المتر المكعب زى ما درسنا بيبقى فية 7 شكاير يبقى نقسم كام متر مكعب عندنا على 7 يبقى معاك كام شكارة وتقسم اللى يطلع على عدد الشكاير فى المتر يطلعلك كام طن اسمنت 

وعندك الزلط اللى هو الركام الكبير بيبقى نسبتة 0.8 من التكعيب اللى احنا عملناة للسقف يبقى انت كدا معاك كام متر مكعب زلط شوف انت المقطورة اللى هتجيب فيها الزلط كام متر واقسم كام متر زلط على المقطورة بتاخد كام متر يطلعلك انت محتاج كام مقطورة 

بردة بالنسبة للرمل بيبقى 0.4 وتعمل نفس الكلام للرمل زى ما عملنا فى الزلط

ناقص الحديد انا كنت سمعت معلومة مش عارف مدى صحتها بس هقولك عليها لحد ما اى استاذ من الاساتذة الموجودين فى المنتدى يرد علينا 
ان سقف السولد سلاب بيبقى الحديد بيساوى (60-70) كيلوجرام فى المتر وبكدا تضرب التكعيب فى 70 مثلا وتقسم على 1000 يطلعلك كام طن 

فى الفلات بيبقى من 100 كيلوجرام فى المتر وهتعمل بردة نفس الكلام 

والله اعلم 

وفى انتظار حد من كبار المنتدى يرد علينا فى الحكاية دى 

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## eng_egp (11 أغسطس 2011)

خاص بالتدريب العملى الجاد اثناء الدراسة ؟؟
هل يوجد شركات وخلاافوا ممن تقبل بتدريب الطلبة تحت التخرج

شكرا


----------



## نجانجا (11 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه الجعوة المتكررة .
> هناك خطأءاك يجب التنويه له
> 
> ...



اسف على الخطا الغير مقصود 
وحضرتك تستحق الدكتوراة فعلا 
وشكر لتجاوب حضرتك 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (12 أغسطس 2011)

يا ريت الموضوع يكون فى الاسئله وخالى من عبارات الشكر


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 أغسطس 2011)

وانا كتبت رد على سؤالك وانت ولا واخد بالك متعمد او مش متعمد معرفش 
بس انت المفروض صاحب الموضوع بدير الكلام هنا 
انا كتب الرد وفية معلومة شاكك فيها ومستنى راى الاساتذة اللى هنا والمفروض انك تنوة عن الاجابة دى


----------



## jawaher-eng (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على فكرة هذه الحملة...انا تخرجت هلسنة (مهندسة ناشئة يعني)و دا اشتغل بشركة..وعندي تساءلات كثيرة واكون ممنونة اذا لقيت المساعدة ...مع خالص احترامي لمهندسي الملتقى الافاضل


----------



## احمدالسوهاجى (13 أغسطس 2011)

فكره الموضوع جميــــــــــــــــــــــــله فعلا كنا محتاجين موضوع زى كده 
انا مهندس مدنى لسه متخرج السنه دى بس قدامى جيش ان شاء الله فى نص شهر 10 ياريت ممكن اعرف من حضراتكم ايه الاولويات اللى ممكن مثلا اعملها خلال الشهر ونص ده 
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا وتقبل منكم سائر الاعمال ورمضان كريم


----------



## نجانجا (13 أغسطس 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> وانا كتبت رد على سؤالك وانت ولا واخد بالك متعمد او مش متعمد معرفش
> بس انت المفروض صاحب الموضوع بدير الكلام هنا
> انا كتب الرد وفية معلومة شاكك فيها ومستنى راى الاساتذة اللى هنا والمفروض انك تنوة عن الاجابة دى



انا اسف انا مقدرش مردش على حضرتك 
انا اخت بالى منه وقرائه 
بس انا بعمل تعليق على الردود بالترتيب وبنتظر دخول الاساتذة للردود ولكن دخولهم قليل نظرا لضيق وقتهم 
ومرة تانية اسف على تقصيرى


----------



## م.محمد احمد عافيه (14 أغسطس 2011)

ما شاء الله الموضوع جميل وانا منتظر الملف حتى اتعلم منه وانا حاليا طالب فى الكليه بس نفسى اعرف هذه المعلومات


----------



## sniper2001 (14 أغسطس 2011)

طيب انا لسالى سنه بس حاسس ان هتخرج من الكليه مش فاهم حاجه


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (14 أغسطس 2011)

هل الافضل ان اعمل في مكتب هندسي ام مع مقاول في الميدان؟؟ تحديدا بعد التخرج مباشرة؟؟


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (14 أغسطس 2011)

فكره جيده جدا اعانكم الله عليها ولكن متى ستبدا


----------



## حرب2 (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (15 أغسطس 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> انا مهندس متخرج زى حضرتك
> بس انت لما سالت السؤال وفكرت فية شوية لقيت الحكاية عادية
> 
> يعنى احنا معانا المساحة
> ...



يا ريت نعرف رائ الاساتذة فى هذه الاجابة ومدى صحتها !!!


----------



## EngineerTaha (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مدني - هندسة عين شمس دفعة 2011
شكرا على فكرة الموضوع 
احنا بجد عايزين حد يتبنانا :d


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااا
بس ياريت نهتم شويه بايجاد فرص عمل للمهندسين حديث التخرج او فرص سفر للخارج تكون مضمونه


وشكرااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.surzizo (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لصاحب هذه الفكره


----------



## Eng.Haidy Hossam (16 أغسطس 2011)

فكرة ممتازة جدا الموضوع فعلا يعم ويشمل كل الافكار والامال اللى جوا المهندسين حديثى التخرج 
بجد تسلم ايدكو


----------



## اميره جوهر (16 أغسطس 2011)

الفكره جامده جداااا
تسلمو عليها
وانا عايزه منكم ياريت طريقه حل القواعد الشريطيه على الساب 
وكمان طريقه الpanelled beams


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (17 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ العزيز المهندس نجانجا ..جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الموضوع الرائع والمفيد 
الاخوة الاعزاء المهندسين الجدد ..
اليكم اخواني هذا الكتاب المفيد جدا في الموقع لمعرفة الكميات وتحويل الوحدات والحساب وغيرها 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tdw6uz44b62p2wr
تقبلوا احترامي وحبي 
اخوكم د. مكي جعفر محمد الوائلي


----------



## نجانجا (17 أغسطس 2011)

dr. Maki jafar قال:


> الاخ العزيز المهندس نجانجا ..جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
> الاخوة الاعزاء المهندسين الجدد ..
> اليكم اخواني هذا الكتاب المفيد جدا في الموقع لمعرفة الكميات وتحويل الوحدات والحساب وغيرها
> http://www.mediafire.com/?tdw6uz44b62p2wr
> ...



الله يكرمك يا دكتور 
بس يا ريت حضرتك بقى ترد ع الاسئلة المذكورة سابقا وتقبل تحيتى :78:


----------



## eng.a7m3d (17 أغسطس 2011)

*أنا وجه نظرى المتوضعه التدريب فى الموقع أهم حاجه
*


----------



## fatalfury (19 أغسطس 2011)

اميره جوهر قال:


> الفكره جامده جداااا
> تسلمو عليها
> وانا عايزه منكم ياريت طريقه حل القواعد الشريطيه على الساب
> وكمان طريقه الpanelled beams



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لفكرة الموضوع ممتازة بس مش شايف مشاركات فعاله 
وبالنسبة للرد علي المهندسة أميرة
دا لينك شرح الساب للمهندس أيمن عبده وفي صفحة 68 منه شرح كيفية عمل 
ال hollow block 
علي الساب وهي تشبه كثيرا عمل ال panelled beams
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZSKQ4OK0

وهذا لينك برنامج بالكراك لتصميم جميع أنواع الاساسات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39082374/9afeaf88/__online.html


----------



## محمد دهشورى (19 أغسطس 2011)

engineertaha قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندس مدني - هندسة عين شمس دفعة 2011
> شكرا على فكرة الموضوع
> احنا بجد عايزين حد يتبنانا :d


 نصيحه من اخ ليك اقدم منك بدفعه واحده متيتناش حد يتبناك اتبنى نفسك والا هتتعب كتييييييييييير
ثق فى الله ثق فى نفسك والله الموفق


----------



## hamada_top1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

عايزين نبدأ الشغل بقي في الموضوع المتميز ده 

بعد كل اللي درسناه في الجامعات تختلف اجابات الاعضاء و تتفاوت لتحديد تكلفه اي منشأه 

السؤال هو ازاي احسب تكلفه المنشأه بطريقه تقريبيه ؟ 

ارجو الرد اخواني في الله


----------



## زينوسوفت (19 أغسطس 2011)

عند عمل desgine بالساب تخرج لي هذه الارقام هل هي مساحة حديد التسليح ؟
و مذا تعني O/S ؟


----------



## زينوسوفت (19 أغسطس 2011)

الوحدات هي سم ..


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولا ارحب بالمهندسين الجدد وربنا يوفقكم جميعا فى حياتكم العملية بخصوص سؤال احد المهندسين عن الشركات التى تقبل بتدريب المهندسين قبل التخرج
شركتنا شركة الاسكندرية للانشاءات مجموعة طلعت مصطفى تقبل تدريب الطلبة بخطاب من الكلية بدون اى مشاكل وذلك بمشروع امتداد الرحاب بالقاهرة الجديدة

واهلا بكم فى اى وقت -- واى استفسار انا تحت امركم فى حدود خبراتى المتواضعة 
مهندس احمد عقل -نائب مدير تنفيذ بشركة الاسكندرية للانشاءات


----------



## rafahalhafez (19 أغسطس 2011)

والله يا أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
فعلا نحن بحاجة ماسة لذلك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المنكسر لله (20 أغسطس 2011)

بجد موضوع مفيد جدا جدا وبردوا ياجماعه ممكن نعمل شىء جميل اللى قدامه وظائف للمهندسين المدنى ياريت بردوا يكتبها علشان نقدر كمان نشتغل ونجمع مابين الخبره النظريه والعمليه ان شاء الله 
المنكسر لله


----------



## anass81 (20 أغسطس 2011)

اميره جوهر قال:


> الفكره جامده جداااا
> تسلمو عليها
> وانا عايزه منكم ياريت طريقه حل القواعد الشريطيه على الساب
> وكمان طريقه الpanelled beams


 
السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لل panelled beams , راجعي الروابط التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126694-2.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t219543.html


----------



## نجانجا (20 أغسطس 2011)

محتاجين مزيد من الدعم


----------



## احمدممدوح عيسي (21 أغسطس 2011)

ايه الدورات اللي لازكم امهندس المدني يكون ملم بيها؟
وشكرا


----------



## نجانجا (21 أغسطس 2011)

احمدممدوح عيسي قال:


> ايه الدورات اللي لازكم امهندس المدني يكون ملم بيها؟
> وشكرا



اعرف حاجه عن كل حاجه واعرف كل حاجه عن حاجة :12:
بس ابسط الامور 3 برامج 
AUTOCAD
excel
sap 2000


----------



## ALICIVIL1989 (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي , اني خريج جديد من كلية الهندسة ساعدوني اذا احتاجيت المساعدة لاني قليل الخبرة .


----------



## الشعاع الثاقب (22 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة جيدة بان يتم دعم المهندسين الجدد لكي يتلافون القوع في اخطاء بالعمل


----------



## يراودني أمـل (23 أغسطس 2011)

صباح الخير اخواني 
تواجهني مشكلة اللغة احيان 
بعض المصطلحات أجهل معناها باللغة الانجليزية 
أتمنى لو تفيدوني كيف احل هالمشكلة ولكم احترامي


----------



## احمد48 (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم 
واتمنى المزيد من الدعم بمشاركة ذوى الخبرة حتى ننتفع من علمهم وخبرتهم


----------



## adhmdemo (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع المهم 
وانا اسئل متي يجوز للمهندس ان يضع اسمه علي التصميمات التي يعملها في المكتب الذي يعمل فيه
وكيف له ان يثبت لجهه التي سوف يلحق بها لحقا انه قام بتصميمات تلك


----------



## memo2008r (23 أغسطس 2011)

*ما هي البرامج و الأشياء المهمه التي يجب على مهندس الكومبيوتر و السيطرة اتقانها لتفيده في مجال عمله *


----------



## نجانجا (23 أغسطس 2011)

memo2008r قال:


> *ما هي البرامج و الأشياء المهمه التي يجب على مهندس الكومبيوتر و السيطرة اتقانها لتفيده في مجال عمله *


*عرف حاجه عن كل حاجه واعرف كل حاجه عن حاجة :12:
بس ابسط الامور 3 برامج 
AUTOCAD
excel
sap 2000*


----------



## arahem (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## memo2008r (23 أغسطس 2011)

> عرف حاجه عن كل حاجه واعرف كل حاجه عن حاجة
> بس ابسط الامور 3 برامج
> autocad
> excel
> sap 2000



شكرا لأهتمامك  

فقط ملاحضة بسيطة 

انا ادرس هندسة تقنيات و السيطرة و التي هي اقرب الى الهاردوير منها الى السوفتوير يعني الكترونيك و سيطرة و و برمجة معالج و هيكليه المعالج و الأجزاء الصلبة الأخرى 

برنامج الأكسيل ليس شئ ضروري باعتقادي في اختصاصي
و برنامج ساب هو برنامج تحليل يفيد مهندسي المدني و ليس مهندسي الكومبيوتر

ارجو تصحيح معلوماتي ان كانت ليست في محلها ... تحيتي و شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## نجانجا (24 أغسطس 2011)

memo2008r قال:


> شكرا لأهتمامك
> 
> فقط ملاحضة بسيطة
> 
> ...


لا للاسف مش اعرف افيدك ممكن تتعمل موضوع فى قسم اتصالات :15:


----------



## memo2008r (24 أغسطس 2011)

> لا للاسف مش اعرف افيدك ممكن تتعمل موضوع فى قسم اتصالات



:84::84::84:


----------



## سيدرشاد (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة 
دة بجد كلام جميل بس فى مشكلة بالنسبة للشغل هيكون فين ياريت لوحد عندة فرصة متاحة يشرك بة حتى يستفيد الزملاء .


----------



## imedcci (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته **فكرة جيده **نسال الله لكم التوفيق*


----------



## المهندس انو (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم وحياكم الله على هذه الفكره الرائعه والبنائه ............. انا طالب سنه اخيره في قسم الهندسه المدنيه واني في المدني ماشي تمام وبتقادير جيده لكن مشكلتي العملي حيث لا اعرف منه الا الجزء اليسير فبماذا تنصحوني سواء في ايام الدوام او العطله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (26 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج بس لسه في عندي جيش ربنا يعافيكم ولسه شهر ونصف فقط تنصحوني بأيه اعمله مع اني عايز اشوف شغل في الفتره دي علي الاقل اعرف الدنيا عامله ايه ولايه رأيكم وياريت تنصحوني اعمل ايه الفتره دي وشكرا


----------



## نجانجا (26 أغسطس 2011)

م/محمد عنتر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج بس لسه في عندي جيش ربنا يعافيكم ولسه شهر ونصف فقط تنصحوني بأيه اعمله مع اني عايز اشوف شغل في الفتره دي علي الاقل اعرف الدنيا عامله ايه ولايه رأيكم وياريت تنصحوني اعمل ايه الفتره دي وشكرا



اوعى تكون عنتر زميلى بتاع اتقل تتكيف ؟


----------



## عمالقه النهرين (27 أغسطس 2011)

وفقكم الله وحماكم


----------



## نجانجا (27 أغسطس 2011)

اللهمــ امينــ


----------



## eng_ea (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم. أنا مهندس خريج السنه دى وكنت فعلا بسأل نفسى كتير هل المهندسين والاستشاريين كلهم طلعم عارفين هندسه من الفراغ أكيد حد تبناهم وأخد بإيدهم طب ليه احنا لواحدنا بالشكل دا وطبعا مبيصدق مقاول ف الموقع يعرف كدا ويتسلى بيك.بصراحه ربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناته صاحب الفكره دى واتمنى فعلا اننا نلاقى حد يساعدنا.حقيقى احنا احوج مايكون لكدا................سؤال: عندنا ف بيتنا ف الدور الأرضى شق طولى بين الجدار والعمود الخرسانى أرجو الحل سريييييعا لأن للاسف والدى راح يشوف مهندسين ييجم يشفوه ويقلوله الحل , مش عارف اقلكم ايه شعورى دلوقتى وكأنى مدخلتش هندسه خالص, ارجو الافادة سرييييييييعا, واسف للاطاله عليكم.شكرا


----------



## نجانجا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

يا ريت نعرف ايه الطرق التفريبه فى معرفه كل شئ فى الهندسه 
مثال 
1- ايه الطرق التقريبيه لمعرفه كميه الحديد اللى هنحتاجها فى عمل بيت 
2- كميه الرمل والزلط والاسمنت وكل شئ 
بحيث لو انا واقف وحد سالنى عاوز اعمل بيت مكون مثلا من كام دور والمساحه كذا 
اقوله هتحجتاج كام طن حديد وكام طن اسمنت وكام مقطورة رمل وزلط ؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 سبتمبر 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> فكرة الموضوع جيده وان كان المهندس سيظل يتعلم طوال حياته العمليه الي ما شاء الله
> وطبعا المعلومات متوفرة الان بخلاف الزمن السابق قبل ظهور الانترنت
> ...


 :28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## kareem_tornado (4 سبتمبر 2011)

متر مكعب 
7 شكاير اسمنت
.8 زلط
.4 رمل 
ton.7 حديد SOLID
8ton. حديد flat


----------



## gemy2006 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس مدنى خريج هندسة شبرا جامعة بنها 2011 ليس لديا خبرة بالعمل ومش عارف ابدا ازاى واروح افدم فى انهى شركة اللى تقبل مهندس حديث التخرج


----------



## نجانجا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

kareem_tornado قال:


> متر مكعب
> 7 شكاير اسمنت
> .8 زلط
> .4 رمل
> ...



فى ايه بالظبط ؟


----------



## نبع الحياه (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هو التقدير مطلوب فلشغل؟ ولا زى ما سمعنا ان حوار التقدير فلدراسه مالوش تاثير ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amdd91 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .. 
اولا اود ان اشكر كل القائمين على هذا الموقع فعلا انكم اهلا للثقه .. 

ثانيا اشكر المهندسين اللذين لم يحرمونا يوما من الاجابه على الاسئله .. انا جديد على الموقع ولكني قرأت الكثير من المواضيع في داخل المنتدى واسعدي اسلوب الحوار بين الاعضاء والمهندسين .. 

انا الان خلصت سنتين في الجامعه بالهندسة المدنية .. وحاب اعرف شو اهم اشي لازم اركز عليه بالفتره القادمة وشو اهم البرامج اللي لازم اكون لما اتخرج عارف اشتغل عليها .. والنصائح اللي ممكن تقدمولي اياها في هذا الوقت .. على العلم انه ضايلي سنيتن والجامعه اللي بدرس فيها مش ممتازه كثير .. يعني يا دووووب مسلكه حالها بالدراسه ..

وشكرا للجميع .. اخوكم . احمد


----------



## eng_egp (5 سبتمبر 2011)

eng_ea قال:


> السلام عليكم. أنا مهندس خريج السنه دى وكنت فعلا بسأل نفسى كتير هل المهندسين والاستشاريين كلهم طلعم عارفين هندسه من الفراغ أكيد حد تبناهم وأخد بإيدهم طب ليه احنا لواحدنا بالشكل دا وطبعا مبيصدق مقاول ف الموقع يعرف كدا ويتسلى بيك.بصراحه ربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناته صاحب الفكره دى واتمنى فعلا اننا نلاقى حد يساعدنا.حقيقى احنا احوج مايكون لكدا................سؤال: عندنا ف بيتنا ف الدور الأرضى شق طولى بين الجدار والعمود الخرسانى أرجو الحل سريييييعا لأن للاسف والدى راح يشوف مهندسين ييجم يشفوه ويقلوله الحل , مش عارف اقلكم ايه شعورى دلوقتى وكأنى مدخلتش هندسه خالص, ارجو الافادة سرييييييييعا, واسف للاطاله عليكم.شكرا




هجوبك على حد علمى والله اعلم

اما ان الجدار مبنى بعد العمود فحصل فصل بين العمود والجدار او حصل ستلمنت ادة للشرخ دة
الحل العادى انك اكسر المحرة فى منطقة الشرخ لحد الوصل للطوب وبعدين تجيب سلك مدبس
هو معرف فى حل الشروخ 
دبسة من اول الشرخ لاخرة وبعدين ماحر علية كويس ..............والله اعلم


----------



## osmanzain (5 سبتمبر 2011)

_*السلام عليكم شكرا لكم علي هذا الموضع *_الهام


----------



## نورا مدني (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام عليكم اني ايضا مهندسة جديدة من عراق وماعندي اي خبرة بلعمل ان شاء الله نستفاد منكم*
تحياااااتي


----------



## eng_ea (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على اجابتك وعلى اهتمامك,
إن شاء الله ربنا كتب عليا دخول الجيش ظابط احتياط (لمدة 3 سنين) وهدخل ان شاء الله ف شهر 10 القادم,
أرجوووو منكم نصيحه ليا ازاى استغل واستفاد من ال3 سنين دول؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا صعب التنفيذ والنزول ف المواقع باعتبار انى ف الجيش, بس عندى كتب وتعليم حجات كتيره اوى ع الجهاز فهل اقدر ف اجازاتى من الجيش اقرا فيهم واتعلم حاجه؟؟؟؟وازاى ابدأ وابدأ بايه لان الحجات كتيره اوى وعلم مدنى لا يحصى فياريت حد يفيدنى انا تايه بجد.ولكم منى كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## احمد محسن2007 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا ان شاء الله باقي لي سنتين واتخرج ان شاء الله من كلية الهندسة والصراحة انا تعلمت الكثير منكم .. وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ولن ننسي وقوفكم بجانبنا ... والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا ... 
ابنكم م/ احمد محمود النوبي


----------



## اديب الفهد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

متى ياحلوين


----------



## porto (6 سبتمبر 2011)

لغايه دلوقت مش شايف اسئله واجابات ياجماعه ياريت النقاش يدور حول الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة رجاء (6 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة ممتازة ياريت فعلا تتنفذ والبركة فى مهندسينا الكبار شكرا


----------



## نجانجا (6 سبتمبر 2011)

انا ع طول بسال بس مفيش رد ع الاسئلة 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eng_ea (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم, صباح الخير على كل اللى موجود
أنا عندى اقتراح لتجنب المشكله دى, إيه رأيكم نحدد معاد اسبوعى مثلا نتواجد فيه كلنا وطبعا اساتذتنا الكبار هيكونم متواجدين معانا ونبدأ كلنا نتناقش ونستفسر ف نفس الوقت وبالشكل دا كل اسألتنا هنلاقى اجابه عنها وف نفس الوقت هتزود علاقتنا ببعض اكتر وبالتالى هتكون الاستفاده اكبر واكبر, لو الاقتراح عجبكم ياريت حد يتواصل مع اساتذتنا ويحددم معاد ونتواجد فيه كلنا ان شاء الله......إيه رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نجانجا (7 سبتمبر 2011)

eng_ea قال:


> السلام عليكم, صباح الخير على كل اللى موجود
> أنا عندى اقتراح لتجنب المشكله دى, إيه رأيكم نحدد معاد اسبوعى مثلا نتواجد فيه كلنا وطبعا اساتذتنا الكبار هيكونم متواجدين معانا ونبدأ كلنا نتناقش ونستفسر ف نفس الوقت وبالشكل دا كل اسألتنا هنلاقى اجابه عنها وف نفس الوقت هتزود علاقتنا ببعض اكتر وبالتالى هتكون الاستفاده اكبر واكبر, لو الاقتراح عجبكم ياريت حد يتواصل مع اساتذتنا ويحددم معاد ونتواجد فيه كلنا ان شاء الله......إيه رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:
اقتراح جميل ويا ريت حد يتواصل معهم لانى تعبت بصراحة 
كلمتهم كتير ومفيش رد


----------



## eng_ea (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ف بداية الموضوع كان فيه تعدد لبعض أسماء الشخصيات اللى تقدر تفيدنا وتقف جنبنا, فهل ياترى من البدايه تم التنسيق معاهم والا لا؟؟ ولو حصل تنسيق ياريت حد يوصلهم الفكره ونشوف رأيهم ايه, أنا طبعا للاسف جديد هنا ومعرفش اى حد خالص


----------



## نجانجا (10 سبتمبر 2011)

هل من مجيب


----------



## اديب الفهد (11 سبتمبر 2011)

متى يا اهل النخوه


----------



## Ali_eisa_AlDloami (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم 
آني طالب مرحلة رابعة ان شاء الله 
مشروع التخرج يخص الاقواس كتحليل انشائي وتصميم خرساني
اريد مصادر اختصاصها اقواس 
ولكم مني وافر امتناني وجزيل شكري


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 سبتمبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اهلا ومرحبا بكم اعضاء الملتقى الكرام
> كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم
> ...


 
بحسب ما أعرف سأقدم لك بعض مما أعرف بخصوص مقابلات العمل ..

بداية صاحب العمل الذى يطلب مهندس حديث التخرج غالبا الهدف الأول له هو العامل المادى أو ما معناه الراتب الذى سيتقاضاه ذلك المهندس
الجزء الثانى غالبا هو نشاط وطاقة الشباب .. فمثلا مهندس لم يتجاوز عمره 22-25 عاما سيكون أكثر نشاطا على مهندس فوق ال 40 عاما ( أتكلم بصفة عامة )

ولكن ما يهم صاحب العمل من طالب الوظيفة بتلك المرحلة هو إلمامه بالمفاهيم الأساسية للعمل الذى سيقوم به بدون النظر للخبرة ( الخبرة = صفر لأنه حديث التخرج )

فمثلا لو كنت مهندس موقع ما هو زمن الشك الأبتدائى للخرسانة 
ما هى الأختبارات التى يجب أجرائها للخرسانة بالموقع قبل صبها slump test 

ما هو أقصى زمن من خروج الخرسانة من محطة الخلط حتى صبها بالموقع 

عليك أن تتمتع بالثقة بالنفس وتحاول أن تقدم أجوبة للأسئلة المطلوبة بأسلوب يوضح فهمك لتلك الأسئلة ...

ولا مانع من مراجعة المفاهيم والأفكار الأساسية المطلوبة لذلك العمل قبل أجراء المقابلة 
فالأطلاع السريع على تلك المعلومات سيفيدك بلا شك 

وأحيانا قد يسألك صاحب العمل بغرض أختبارك هل أنت ممن يدعون المعرفة بكل شئ .. فعليك أن تنتبه لتلك النوعية أيضا من الأسئلة 

فمثلا لو أنك مهندس أنشائى وكان السؤال التالى هل يمكنك تصميم أقطار مواسير الحرائق ..
فتكون الأجابة .. لدى بعض المعرفة بأن أقطار تلك المواسير يجب ألا تقل عن كذا .. ولكنى أفضل أن يقوم بتصميمها والأشراف عليها مهندس متخصص بذلك المجال فكما تعلم فأننى مهندس أنشائى ..

من خلال أجراء العديد من المقابلات سيتم أكتساب تلك المهارات 

معذرة فربما تلك المشاركة خارج نطاق ذلك الموضوع 
متمنيا لكل زملائى المهندسيين التوفيق
خالص تحياتى


----------



## marshal111 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بحسب ما أعرف سأقدم لك بعض مما أعرف بخصوص مقابلات العمل ..
> 
> بداية صاحب العمل الذى يطلب مهندس حديث التخرج غالبا الهدف الأول له هو العامل المادى أو ما معناه الراتب الذى سيتقاضاه ذلك المهندس
> الجزء الثانى غالبا هو نشاط وطاقة الشباب .. فمثلا مهندس لم يتجاوز عمره 22-25 عاما سيكون أكثر نشاطا على مهندس فوق ال 40 عاما ( أتكلم بصفة عامة )
> ...


اشكر المهندس ميشيل الذس كان وسيكون استاذ سنتذكره دائما كما نتذكر اساتذتنا الافاضل جميعا وارجو من الاخوة الافاضل ان يبداوا اسالتهم واستفساراتهم بانتظام ليتم التحاور بين المهندسين حتي نصل الي نتيجة ولكم ما يحدث الان هوا فتور لموضوع قوي جدا سيكون بلا شك خير اضافة لنا نحن المهندسين الجدد فالانتظام الانتظام حتي تعم الفائدة فلو كل الناس قالت سؤال واحد (مش هنخلص) ولكن يجب التركيز علي موضوع واحد ولو مثلا مرحلة اعداد المشاريع والتراخيص الازمة وفحص التربة واستكشاف الموقع ثم عندما ننتهي منه ننتقل الي موضوع اخر وليكن الدمك وهكذا مع التحاور لان التحاور يصقل المعلومة ويجعلها تتلالا في النهاية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 سبتمبر 2011)

marshal111 قال:


> اشكر المهندس ميشيل الذس كان وسيكون استاذ سنتذكره دائما كما نتذكر اساتذتنا الافاضل جميعا وارجو من الاخوة الافاضل ان يبداوا اسالتهم واستفساراتهم بانتظام ليتم التحاور بين المهندسين حتي نصل الي نتيجة ولكم ما يحدث الان هوا فتور لموضوع قوي جدا سيكون بلا شك خير اضافة لنا نحن المهندسين الجدد فالانتظام الانتظام حتي تعم الفائدة فلو كل الناس قالت سؤال واحد (مش هنخلص) ولكن يجب التركيز علي موضوع واحد ولو مثلا مرحلة اعداد المشاريع والتراخيص الازمة وفحص التربة واستكشاف الموقع ثم عندما ننتهي منه ننتقل الي موضوع اخر وليكن الدمك وهكذا مع التحاور لان التحاور يصقل المعلومة ويجعلها تتلالا في النهاية


 أشكرك مهندس إسلام على كلماتك الطيبة 
وأحييك على أقترحاتك البناءة بتلك المناقشة 

تقبل منى خالص التحية وجزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس ميشيل الموضوع ازداد براق بمشاركة حضرتك 
بمناسبة التنظيم فانا اقترح ان ترسل الى الرسايل فى رساله خاصة وسوف اعرض الاسئلة واحدة تلو الاخرى لسهولة الوصول اليها ومنتظر ارائكم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 سبتمبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> مهندس ميشيل الموضوع ازداد براق بمشاركة حضرتك
> بمناسبة التنظيم فانا اقترح ان ترسل الى الرسايل فى رساله خاصة وسوف اعرض الاسئلة واحدة تلو الاخرى لسهولة الوصول اليها ومنتظر ارائكم


 بداية أشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبة ...

والفكرة جيدة .. تجميع الأسئلة فى مشاركة واحدة أو أكثر ثم بعد ذلك الحصول على المقترحات والأجوبة من زملائنا أصحاب الخبرة 

خالص تحياتى


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا احب اشكر المهندس صاحب الفكره وهذا الموضوع مهم جدا للمهندس حديث التخرج لكى يستطيع مجاراة الاعمال التى تكون جديده عليه بالطبع ويكون عنده ثقة بنفسه و بارائه وتكون على اساس علمى صحيح 
ياجماعه انا شايف مداخلات ومشاركات كتير بس معظمها بتتكلم عن ان كل واحد حديث التخرج وعايز مساعده 
ياريت يكون الموضوع اسئله ونقدر ننحصل على اجابات ليها لان الموضوع اساسا لحديثى التخرج 
واتمنى المشاركه من اساتذتنا الكبار فى الجابه على هذه الاسئله
ولى طلب 
هل يستطيع احد من اخواننا ان يقوم بشرح عمل مقايسه لمشروع ما وتحليل بنود اسعار وكيفية عمل تحليل اسعر للبنود؟
وفيه سؤال انا اتسالته 
طبعا نحن جميعا نعلم ان مكونات المتر المكعب من الخرسانه هو 350 كجم اسمنت +0.8 زلط +0.4 رمل 
السؤال هو
وانا فى الموقع كيف يمكن تحقيق هذه النسبه لو كانت الصبه بخلاطه وكانت العربيه(البراويته بالمصرى) 
هى المستخدمه يعنى نحن نعلم ان المتر المكعب يوجد به 7 قلبات اذا كل قلبه هتكون 1\7 من المتر المكعب 
كيف يمكن ان احقق هذه النسبه اى كم عربيه رمل وكم عربيه زلط سيتم استخدامها طيب لو فرضنا اننا كالمعتاد قولنا 2 زلط و1 رمل كيف نضمن ان (1شيكارة اسمنت و2 عربيه زلط و1عربيه رمل )ستحقق نسبة 1\7 من المتر المكعب ؟
(خصوصا ان العماله بتشتغل بدماغها يعنى ممكن مره العربيه مليانه ومره ناقصه ) الكل هيقول لازم رقابه على العمال اوك بس ايه هى الطريقه اللى اقدر احسب بيها النسبه السابقه علشان اطلب من العامل يمشى عليها
وشكرا لكم


----------



## نجانجا (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اين الدعم


----------



## elserafy (16 سبتمبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> اين الدعم



مش عارف


----------



## نجانجا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

طب عظيم 
ان شاء الله هيتم عمل الاتى لنجاح الحملة 
ان شاء الله سيتم ارسال الاسئلة لى ع الخاص وسيتم عرضها يوم الخميس ويوم الجمعه اجتماع كبار المنتدى ع الموضوع يوم الجمعه من كل اسبوع للاجابة عليها 
يتم اقتراح مجال الاسئلة للتناول فى كل اسبوع 
وبما اننا مستجدين وده وقت المقابلات فانا اقترح ان تكون الاسئله فى المقابلات الشخصية وايه النصائح وايه اللى يتعمل وكيفيه استخراج اوراق الجيش وكيفيه استغلال تللك الفترة المزعجة والله الموفق


----------



## والله المستعان (16 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة كويسة بس فين بقى مادة الموضوع نفسه وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## نجانجا (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا خريجة السنة و لم اجد وضيفة لحد الان

لكن اريد ان اسال..عندنا قطعة ارض واريد اصمم خريطة وانفذها بصراحة لااعرف من اين ابدا ومن اين انتهي

انتم تعرفون ان البنات ليس كالشباب في امور الهندسة..لقلة تطلعاتهم..

ارجو مساعدتي.....
​*


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> وفيه سؤال انا اتسالته
> طبعا نحن جميعا نعلم ان مكونات المتر المكعب من الخرسانه هو 350 كجم اسمنت +0.8 زلط +0.4 رمل
> السؤال هو
> وانا فى الموقع كيف يمكن تحقيق هذه النسبه لو كانت الصبه بخلاطه وكانت العربيه(البراويته بالمصرى)
> ...


اخترت هذا السؤال للاجابه عليه من نواحى عديده لانه فى نظرى من المواضيع المهمه والمهمه جدا للمهندس وخصوصا المهندس حديث التخرج
اولا لكى اراعى ضميرى فى عملى لابد ان اكون مسؤل عليه ولكى اكون مسؤل عليه لابد ان اكون ملم به واتقنه 
فأول شئ عند وقوفك فى صبة خرسانه بالصب اليدوى يجب أن تعمل الاتى :-
1- قبل الصب لابد وأن تكون قد اجريت الحسابات والحصر لمكعب الخرسانه الفعلى للجزء الذى سوف يتم صبه (سقف اعمده.........)منه نحدد كمية الاسمنت والرمل والزلط المطلوبه لاتمام الصبه ويجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان كمية الرمل الفعليه تزيد بمقدار 30الى 40% من الكميه المطلوبه نظرا لاعتبارات كثيره منها السرقه اى المورد لايأتى بالكميه التى تطلب منه ومنها معدل استهلاك خلاطه الصب يكون اكبر فى الرمل عن الزلط نظرا لان الخلاطه نفسها بحاله سيئه وبالتالى صاحب الخلاطه دائما ابدا يزيد من كمية الماء وكمية الرمل على حساب الزلط لتسهيل العمل وصب اكبر كميه من الخرسانه وللمحافظه على الخلاطه فلابد للمهندس ان يفهم ذلك جيدا وكما درسنا ونعرف ان اللعب فى نسب الخلطه وزيادة الماء يؤدى الى نتائج عكسيه فى مقاومى الخرسانه
2- يجب ان تكون اطلعت على نوعية الرمل والزلط المورد الى الموقع قبل الصب بيوم حتى تتأكد من جودة الرمل والزلط وخصوصا الرمل ولاتترك المورد يتحكم فيك يوم الصب لتوريد الرمل لانك سوف تقبل اى نوعيه من الرمل يوم الصب حتى لوكانت طفله لانها دائما سياسة الامر الواقع وليس فى الامكان احسن مما كان وبالتالى سوف يكون المهندس المسؤل عن هذه الصبه قد اتكب جرما فى حق المالك الاصلى للمشروع وحق الشركه التى يعمل بها وفى حق نفسه لانه فى هذه الحاله قد ظلم نفسه وفى حالة معاينة الكميه والنوعيه قبل الصب ففى هذه الحاله يسطيع ان يرقض الرمل ويؤجل الصب ويستطيع عمل كل شئ
3- يوم الصب لابد وان يكون المهندس هو اول من يصل للموقع فجرا وذلك لحصر الاسمنت ورش فرم الخشب لان سرقة الاسمنت تتم يوم الصبه فجرا نظرا لمعرفة الذى قاموا بالسرقه بان المهندس سوف يأتى متأخرا وسوف ينشغل بالهزاز والفرمجه وخلافه وفى هذه الحاله لن يستطيع معرفة اوحصر الاسمنت المستهلك 
4- قبل البدء فى الصب يقوم المهندس بالاطلاع على ادوات ومعدات الخلاطه المستخدمه فى الصب فاذا كانت البراويطه سوف تستخدم فى الصب يقوم المهندس بقياس ابعادها وهى عباره عن جزء هرمى الشكل له قاعدتيين وارتفاع ثم يحسب مكعب هذه الراويطه والمفروض ان مكعبها = 0.4/7=0.05714م3 حيث 0.40 هى نسبة الرمل فى الخلطه - 7 = عدد شكاير الاسمنت فى المتر المكعب 
لذلك اذا تأكد المهندس من مكعب البراويطه ووجده مطابقا عندئذ تكون نسب الخلط هى عدد 2 براويطه زلط وعدد واحد براويطه رمل وشكارة اسمنت نأتى للماء المفروض ان يكون كمية الماء فى المتر المكعب = 150الى 170 لتر مقسوما على 7 يعنى من 21 الى 24 لتر لكل شكارة اسمنت وهذه يمكن التحكم فيها باستخدام مكيال زجاجة الماء 2.0لتر وعمل معيار جزء من صفيحه للعبوه التى يعمل بها عامل الخلاطه لاضافة الماء للخلاطه 
اذا كان المعيار المستخدم فى الصب من قبل الخلاطه هو الغلق (المقطف) فيتم معايرة هذه المقاطف وذلك بعمل صندوق خشبى مكعبه = 0.0571م3 بأى ابعاد المهم هو مكعبه ويقوم النجار بالموقع لعمل هذا الصندوق ثم بعد ذلك نحدد عدد المقاطف اللازمه لملئ هذا الصندوق وعليه يتم العمل ويستمر الصب باستخدام هذا العدد وفى الغالب يكون العدد هو 6 مقاطف زلط + 3 مقاطف رمل + عدد واحد شيكارة اسمنت للحصول على عدد 7 شكاير فى المتر المكعب 
اما اذا كان المعيار المستخدم هو الجرار بدلا من البراويطه والمقاطف فيتم عمل نفس الصندوق السابق ذات المكعب = 0.0571م3 ويتم وضعه فى الجرار لمعرفة المعيار وعليه يتم البدء فى عمل الجرار على ما وجدته مناسبا 
5- الاهم من ذلك هو متابعة المهندس للصب من خلال اليوم وذلك بمحاولة تكعيب ما تم صبه خلال ساعتيين مثلا من خلال اللوحات وهو موجود بالموقع ومضاهات ذلك بكمية الاسمنت التى استهلكت ومن هنا يستطيع معرفة معدل استهلاك الاسمنت اذا كان يسير فى الاتجاه الصحيح ام لا ومن هنا يتضح له مدى سيطرته على الخلاطه وعلى المعيار الذى قام بحسابه قبل البدء ولابد من التأكد كل فتره اثناء الصب من سمك العضو الانشائى اى التأكد من ان سمك الصبه هو نفسه الموجود باللوحات
6- فى نهاية الصب المفروض هو استهلاك كل الكميات التى قام بحسابها قبل بدء الصب وهذا يبين معدل استهلاك الاسمنت والرمل والزلط والماء 
من غير ذلك فانت غير امين على عملك لانه فى بعض الحالات قد يكون صاحب الشركه التى تعمل بها اميين وباهمال المهندس فى الموقع وعدم سيطرته على الخلاطه او الاهمال فيما سبق يجعل استهلاك الاسمنت اقل وكذلك نسبة الماء عاليه وبالتالى يكون بهذا صاحب الشركه مشترك مع المهندس فى هذا الجرم الذى وقع ايضا على صاحب المشروع 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (18 سبتمبر 2011)

دائم الابداع نوارة المنتدى


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا للمهندس الكبير اسامه نواره استاذنا ومعلمنا 

اريد ان انوه ان المهندس اسامه عقليه جامده جدا بجد وانا عن نغسى استفدت منه كثيرا وكل هذا الكلام استمعت اليه منه شخصيا وهو رجل يحب العلم ويحب ان ينقل علمه الى غيره خصوصا الاجيال الحديثه وهو رجل يحب النظام والدقه فى العمل وعنده اخلاص وامانه شديده جدا فى العمل 

وهذا السؤال يامهندس اسامه حضرتك سألته ليا فى يوم من الايام واحنا كنا راجعين من 6 اكتوبر وكل كلامك ليا انا لسه فاكره جيدا وسبحان الله كنت متيقنا ان حضرتك هتجاوب عليه لانه سؤال مهم وانا اعلم اجابته منك شخصيا ولكننى اردت ان اطرحه بالمنتدى لعله يتم الاجابه عليه من حضرتك او احد المهندسين ذوى الخبره وحضرتك جاوبت عليه وزياده

وفى النهايه اشكرك كثيرا وانا بالفعل احترمك جدا واريد ان اطمئن عليك والله اخبار صحة حضرتك ايه؟

ولكن فيه مره حضرتك قلت لى انك تستطيع ان تحدد كمية المبانى لمساحة ما بمجرد معرفة المساحه لقطعة الارض فكيف ذلك ؟
الطريقه التى اعلمها هى من خلال المخطط (ويكون من الاوتوكاد اسهل واسرع) وهى ان نقوم بتجميع الاطوال وتجميع الاطوال للحوائط نص طوبه ثم نضرب فى ارتفاع المبانى ثم نضرب الناتج فى 55 طوبه ونقوم بتجميع اطوال الحوائط طوبه ثم نضرب فى سمك الحائط(0.25م) ثم نضرب فى الارتفاع تكون النتيجه بالمتر المكعب ولمعرفة العدد بالالاف نضرب 500

وانا اتذكر ان حضرتك مره قلت انه لازم نتاكد من مقاسات الطوب المورد لكى تكون هذه النسبه صحيحه بمعنى 

انه اذا قمنا بحصر كميات الطوب بهذه الطريقه( المتر المكعب يحتوى 500 طوبه والمتر المربع يحتوى 55 طوبه) بعد التنفيذ وقارنا الكميه المورده مع الكميه المنفذه وكانت الكميه المنفذه اعلى (الكميه المحصوره من المخطط مثلا 10000 والكيه المنفذه ولتكن 10500) فهذا يعنى ان مقاسات الطوبه المورده اقل وهذه تعتبر سرقه من المورد وتسبب خساره للشركه لان المقاول يحاسب بالمتر(يتم تجميع كمية المبانى بالمتر والضرب فى 500طوبه لمعرفة العدد بالالف) والشركه تحاسب المورد بالالف وهنا تكون فيه زياده فى كمية الطوب المورد عن المحسوب من المخطط
وفى النهايه اتقدم بوافر الشكر والاحترام للمهندس اسامه لانى تعلمت منه كثيرا 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## تامر شهير (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اخترت هذا السؤال للاجابه عليه من نواحى عديده لانه فى نظرى من المواضيع المهمه والمهمه جدا للمهندس وخصوصا المهندس حديث التخرج
> اولا لكى اراعى ضميرى فى عملى لابد ان اكون مسؤل عليه ولكى اكون مسؤل عليه لابد ان اكون ملم به واتقنه
> فأول شئ عند وقوفك فى صبة خرسانه بالصب اليدوى يجب أن تعمل الاتى :-
> 1- قبل الصب لابد وأن تكون قد اجريت الحسابات والحصر لمكعب الخرسانه الفعلى للجزء الذى سوف يتم صبه (سقف اعمده.........)منه نحدد كمية الاسمنت والرمل والزلط المطلوبه لاتمام الصبه ويجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان كمية الرمل الفعليه تزيد بمقدار 30الى 40% من الكميه المطلوبه نظرا لاعتبارات كثيره منها السرقه اى المورد لايأتى بالكميه التى تطلب منه ومنها معدل استهلاك خلاطه الصب يكون اكبر فى الرمل عن الزلط نظرا لان الخلاطه نفسها بحاله سيئه وبالتالى صاحب الخلاطه دائما ابدا يزيد من كمية الماء وكمية الرمل على حساب الزلط لتسهيل العمل وصب اكبر كميه من الخرسانه وللمحافظه على الخلاطه فلابد للمهندس ان يفهم ذلك جيدا وكما درسنا ونعرف ان اللعب فى نسب الخلطه وزيادة الماء يؤدى الى نتائج عكسيه فى مقاومى الخرسانه
> ...




ما شاء الله ...رد وافى ..من مهندس نحسبه مخلصا والله حسيبه ​
طب ممكن حضرتك ان تشرح لنا بأسلوبك الجميل..لو موجود مساحة ما يراد صبها ..من أين نبدأ من الامام أم من الخلف ..وما هو أسلوبك فى تجديد الترتيب الملائم للصب ...

كذلك ..شرح اماكن وقف الصب فى حالتى الاساسات والاسقف​


----------



## تامر شهير (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> اولا لكى اراعى ضميرى فى عملى لابد ان اكون مسؤل عليه ولكى اكون مسؤل عليه لابد ان اكون ملم به واتقنه



الخلاصة ​


----------



## hosammarawan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع مميز جدا وياريت كمان يكون فى دعم للطلبه 

انا طالب رايح 3 مدنى طبعا كنت مهمل السنتين اللى فاتو وبنجح وخلاص ومطلعتش تدريب 
بس اخدت كورس اتوكاد والحمدلله برسم كويس 
عايز بس حد يقولى اخد كورسات ايه الفتره اللى جايه
وايه رأيكو اطلع كل اسبوع يوم او يومين تدريب ولا ده غلط 
ياريت كمان حد يقولى كتب اقراها علشان اظبط نفسى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أبا حفص عمر قال:


> ما شاء الله ...رد وافى ..من مهندس نحسبه مخلصا والله حسيبه ​​ طب ممكن حضرتك ان تشرح لنا بأسلوبك الجميل..لو موجود مساحة ما يراد صبها ..من أين نبدأ من الامام أم من الخلف ..وما هو أسلوبك فى تجديد الترتيب الملائم للصب ...
> كذلك ..شرح اماكن وقف الصب فى حالتى الاساسات والاسقف


اولا اشكرك على كلملتك الطيبه 
ثانيا بالنسبه لاسلوب الصب لسقف أو أساسات يجب عمل الاتى :-
1- كما ذكرت سابقا يجب الاحتياطات اللازمه من كميات الخامات من رمل وزلط واسمنت وماء وكذلك التأكد من جودة هذه الحامات 
2-كذلك يجب التأكد من كمية الخرسانه وحصرها قبل فتره من يوم الصب لتحديد كمية الخرسانه ودراسة ذلك مع امكانيات الخلاطه لان معدلات صب الخلاطه للخرسانه بتكون فى حدود 80 الى 100 متر مكعب فى اليوم الواحد ويتوقف ذلك على عوامل كثيره من اهمها كفاءة وسمعة مقاول الصب ويجبد على مهندس الموقع البحث والتحرى على مقاول الصب لان ذلك سوف يريحه كثيرا طبعا يكون ذلك بالاتفاق مع مقاول الخرسانه لانه يوجد مقاول صب خرسانه يستطيع صب حتى 150 الى 170 م3 فى اليوم الواحد مع جوده خرسانه عاليه وفى المقابل توجد خلاطه لن تستطيع صب اكثر من 40 الى 60 م3 فى اليوم الواحد مع جودة خرسانه سيئه وارهاق ومشاكل جمه مع مهندس الموقع 
اقول ذلك لكى احدد هل سوف تستطيع تلك الخلاطه انهاء الصبه فى يوم واحد ام لا ؟ لانها لولم تنتهى الصبه فى يوم واحد اذن نحن سوف نكون امام فاصل صب 
وعليه يجب تحديد مكان هذا الفاصل مسبقا مع المهندس الاستشارى حتى لايسير العمل هكذا بمحض الصدفه وتحث مشاكل مع الاستشارى لمكان الصب او يتم الوقوف عند اماكن انشائيه غير مدروسه فى عمل فاصل الصب 
3- يجب ان تكون جميع التجهيزات الخاصه بالصب جاهزه وذلك قبل الصب بيوم ويجب على المهندس التأكد بنفسه من ذلك مثل وجود عدد 2 هزاز للدمك ويجب التأكد من صلاحيتهم للعمل وذلك بتشغيلهم وكذلك االالواح البلطى اللازم وضعها على حديد التسليح لانه يمنع تماما سير براويطه الخرسانه على حديد التسليح ويجب التأكد من ان عدد هذه الالواح كافى للوصول لابعد نقطه فى السقف او فى الاساسات وكذلك يجب التأكد من التقويه للشده الخشبيه 
4- عند البدء فى الصب يجب البدء فى ابعد نقطه لان لذلك ناحيه نفسيه بالبسبه لعمال الصب ففى بداية العمل فى بداية النهار يكون فيه الهمه والنشاط وبعد ذلك تقل هذه الهمه لذلك يجب استغلال ذلك فى عمل الاجزاء الاصعب فى صب الخرسانه
5- يجب الانتباه الى نقطه مهمه جدا وهى ان يقوم المقاول بعمل طبقه واحده من الخرسانه تسمى فى لغة المقاوليين فرش اى يقوم المقاول بملئ الكمرات الساقطه وجزء من سمك السقف ثم بعد ساعه اوساعتيين يقوم بأكمال الصب وهو مايسمى بلغة المقاولبيين غطاء (يفرش وبعديين يغطى) هذا خطأ فادح لاننا فى هذه الحاله قمنا بعمل فاصل صب افقى فى السقف او فى الاساسات وهذا غير معمول له دراسه انشائيه لذلك يجب ان تبدأ الصبه ويكتمل السمك مره واحده ويجب على المهندس التأكد من ذلك بعد عمل التسويه (الفرمجه) والدمك جيدا بعد استخدام الهزاز فى ذلك ويجب الاتنباه الى ان المقاول يلجأ لذلك للمحافظه على الشده الخشبيه لانها لم تكن بالقوه الكافيه لصب السمك مره واحده والتى تحتاج الى عده اضافيه من اخشاب وقمط وخلافه وتحتاج الى عمل اضافى 
ويجب على مهندس الموقع التأكد من ان كل فرد فى الموقع يريد ان يريح نفسه ولا يتحمل اى مسؤليه لذلك سوف يحاول المقاول التقرب للمهندس ويحكى معه ويتعارف عليه وفى النهايه يتضح انهم بلديات وزيدنا فى دقيقنا وكبر دماغك ياباشمهندس وسيجاره من هنا وسيجاره من هناك وكل سنه وانت طيب على السقف والخرسانه ونسب الاسمنت وفاصل الصب الراسى او الافقى 
لذلك على مهندس الموقع الاقلال من الكلام وعدم الحديث عن امور خارج نطاق العمل ولابد لابد من ان يكون هناك فاصل فى التعامل بينك وبين النجاريين والمقاول والعمال ولاتجعلهم يتقربوا منك او تأخذ منهم سيجاره او أن تقبل زجاجة حاجه ساقعه وعليك رفض ذلك بادب واخلاق المهندسيين 
6- فى حالة وجود مشكله فى زيادة ماء الخلط او ان تسوية الخرسانه (فرمجة) غير جيده فيجب الانتباه الى عدم التعامل مع عمال الخلاطه مباشرة لان ذلك سوف يؤدى الى الاحتكاك معك لامحاله وقد يؤدى ذلك الى اهانتك واحياننا ضربك وانما التعامل مع مقاول الخرسانه العام فقط اطلب منه ايقاف الخلاطه للتحكم فى الماء وفى نسب الخلط اطلب منه ماشئت ولا تطلب من العامل الواقف عل الخلاطه او من غيره 
وفى النهاية بالطبع لابد ان تنتهى من مصرنا الحبيبه هذه الطرق البدائيه فى صب الخرسانه واللجوء الى الخرسانه الجاهزه والتى معها ايضا مشاكل ولكن من نوع مختلف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## تامر شهير (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> ويجب الاتنباه الى ان المقاول يلجأ لذلك للمحافظه على الشده الخشبيه لانها لم تكن بالقوه الكافيه لصب السمك مره واحده والتى تحتاج الى عده اضافيه من اخشاب وقمط وخلافه وتحتاج الى عمل اضافى



نعم ..هو كذلك مهندس أسامة ..تلك هى الحجة الاساسية ..
عند فرش وتغطية جزء من السقف بالخرسانة دون الاخر.. نخاف من سوء التحميل على السقف.. لعدم توافر القوة الكافية لتدعيم السقف ...

السؤال ..كيف اتأكد من تدعيم السقف جيدا بمجرد النظر..؟؟





> - يجب ان تكون اطلعت على نوعية الرمل والزلط المورد الى الموقع قبل الصب بيوم حتى تتأكد من جودة الرمل والزلط وخصوصا الرمل ولاتترك المورد يتحكم فيك يوم الصب لتوريد الرمل لانك سوف تقبل اى نوعيه من الرمل يوم الصب حتى لوكانت طفل



ممكن حضرتك تقول لنا على نوعيات الرمل الجيدة ..وكذلك مقاسات الزلط نمرة 1 أو نمرة 2..واستخداماتهم ..وغير ذلك ؟؟؟​وبالمناسبة ..ما رأى حضرتك فى السن ..فى مواقع اهلية (اى لم يخضع لاختبارات )...​وأيضا .. ما الفرق بين انواع الاسمنت الموجودة حاليا فى السوق مثل أسمنت السويس والسويدى والجيش ... وغيرها )...وهل يوجد فرق فيما بينهم​
وجزاك الله خيرا ..وأسف على ازعاجك​:34:


----------



## سندريلا الشام (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كتيييييييييييير عالموضوع المفيد


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اللي لسه متخرج وعايز مساعدة في التصميم ( مدني ) للمنشات الخرسانية في دورة اعداد مهندس في مدينة نصر ممكن يااخدها 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Super...118498?sk=app_106878476015645&app_data=page-6


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكم ....صراحة فكرة رائعة كنت ابحث عنها وعن من يشارك المهندسين الجدد صعوبة البداية ...انا صار سنة من اتخرجت,,,وحاليا اعمل في التنفيذ والاشراف على المشاريع واواجه صعوبة في التعامل مع المقاولين ...واحتاج معلومات بسيطة جدا كوني لم انزل الموقع نهائيا في فترة الدراسة اي كنا ندرس نظري فقط...شكرآآآوجزاكم الله خيرا ونحن في الانتظار لماهو جديد....


----------



## eng_ea (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,...
أتمنى من الله ان يكون الجميع فى اتم صحه واحسن حال, انا مهندس حديث التخرج وربنا كتب ليا انى ادخل الجيش ظابط ثلاث سنوات,فأرجو ارشادى ونصيحتى بكيفية الاستفاده من الفتره دى ف مجال تخصصى علما بأننى ليس لى اى خبره ف التنفيذ والتصميم ولكننى اريد استغلال تلك الفتره لكى اكون قادر بعد خروجى من الجيش على العمل سريعا وبخبره كافيه تعوضنى عن الفتره التى قضيتها ف الجيش حيث اننى حينها لا يكون هناك وقت اخر لاكتساب خبره وما الى ذلك ... ارجو منكم الاهتمام والرد.جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sadiklawer (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*مطلوب مهندس مدني للعمل بالسعودية*

*




*( فرصة عمل بالسعودية 2010/2011 م  )​ 
· مطلوب للعمل بشركة مقاولات بالمملكة العربية السعودية مهندس مدني خبرة من 8 إلى 10 سنوات على أن تكون لديه خبرة في مجال أعمال المياه والصرف الصحي ويجيد قيادة السيارة على أن يتم التواصل وإرسال كافة البيانات والسيرة الذاتية للمتقدم على الإيميل التالي : 
[email protected]



​


----------



## sadiklawer (25 سبتمبر 2011)

( فرصة عمل بالسعودية 2010/2011 م ) 



· مطلوب للعمل بشركة مقاولات بالمملكة العربية السعودية مهندس مدني خبرة من 8 إلى 10 سنوات على أن تكون لديه خبرة في مجال أعمال المياه والصرف الصحي ويجيد قيادة السيارة على أن يتم التواصل وإرسال كافة البيانات والسيرة الذاتية للمتقدم على الإيميل التالي : 

[email protected]



​[/QUOTE]


----------



## sadiklawer (25 سبتمبر 2011)

( فرصة عمل بالسعودية 2010/2011 م  )​ 
· مطلوب للعمل بشركة مقاولات بالمملكة العربية السعودية مهندس مدني خبرة من 8 إلى 10 سنوات على أن تكون لديه خبرة في مجال أعمال المياه والصرف الصحي ويجيد قيادة السيارة على أن يتم التواصل وإرسال كافة البيانات والسيرة الذاتية للمتقدم على الإيميل التالي : 
[email protected]​


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

eng_ea قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,...
> أتمنى من الله ان يكون الجميع فى اتم صحه واحسن حال, انا مهندس حديث التخرج وربنا كتب ليا انى ادخل الجيش ظابط ثلاث سنوات,فأرجو ارشادى ونصيحتى بكيفية الاستفاده من الفتره دى ف مجال تخصصى علما بأننى ليس لى اى خبره ف التنفيذ والتصميم ولكننى اريد استغلال تلك الفتره لكى اكون قادر بعد خروجى من الجيش على العمل سريعا وبخبره كافيه تعوضنى عن الفتره التى قضيتها ف الجيش حيث اننى حينها لا يكون هناك وقت اخر لاكتساب خبره وما الى ذلك ... ارجو منكم الاهتمام والرد.جزاكم الله خيرا


 
اخي الكريم ...الطموح جميل ...و3سنوات فترة طويلة تستطيع ان تتعلم اشياء كثيرة واذا اهملت اختصاصك ولم تتابع سوف تنسى كل شئ...نصيحتى هي ان تستمر على مراجعة ماتعلمته في الدراسة مع تعلم المزيد ودراسة وتعلم البرامج الهندسية ومتابعة المنتدى لاني وبفضل الله وفضل المنتدى استطعت ان اتعلم اشياء كثيرة افادتني في عملي واختصاصي رغم اني صارلي سنة متخرجة ...اتمنى لك التوفيف كمهندس وكضابط ...ومافي اجمل من الطموح..والله الموفق..آسفة ع الاطالة:75:


----------



## كيرو عبده (27 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو من الأخوة الشرفين تنظيم حالة الحوار لتكون مفيدة للجميع دون تبادل و تخالط الموضوعات


----------



## نجانجا (27 سبتمبر 2011)

كيرو عبده قال:


> أرجو من الأخوة الشرفين تنظيم حالة الحوار لتكون مفيدة للجميع دون تبادل و تخالط الموضوعات



تم السيطرة بالفعل 
ان شاء الله انا هضع الاسئلة واى حد عاوز يسال يبعت ليا رساله خاصة وانا هحط الاسئلة وان شاء الله الاساتذة هيحاوبو عليها قريب:77:


----------



## نجانجا (27 سبتمبر 2011)

دعونا نتكلم عن 
المقابلات الشخصية للمهندسين الجدد 
ايه الاسئلة 
ايه اللى لازم يكون المهندس الحديث ملم بيه 
ايه الاسئلة اللى مينفعش منجاوبش عليها 
ايه هى الاحتياطات عند المقابلة 
كل حاجة 
وللعلم المقابلة دى تكون للكل الوظايف اللى تنفع للمهندس الحديث


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...اخواني الكرام ...عندي مانهوله مجاري امطار ومطلوب تسليحها شبكة من الحديد ابعاد المانهولة: قطرها الداخلي 1.1mوسمك الجدار الخرساني 0.25m من الجهتين ..سؤالي هو:في تسليح جدار المانهول هل يكون موقع حديد التسليح في مركز الجدار ام لا؟وسمك القاعدة 0.25mكم المسافة الصافية بين حديد تسليح القاعدة العلوي والسفلي وكم ال( cover)لها ؟ ارجو الاجابة السريعة ..مع الشكر ...


----------



## tamer shehab (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للسؤال المطروح حول المانهول 
في جميع المنشآت المائية يجب زيادة الcover للحديد بما لا يضر بالتسليح أي لا يقل عن 5 سم ويفضل 7سم أي أن المسافة بين الحديد السفلي والعلوي 15 سم للقاعدة 25 سم ويكون فرش وغطاء وفرش وغطاء أما بالنسبة للجدران فيكون مكون من رقتين حديد كل رقة مكونة من قائم مع برندة ويكون الcover أيضا 5 سم وأظن أن حديد 12 مم فرش وغطاء للقاعدة و12مم قائم و10 مم برندة كافي جدا جدا وذلك حسب كمية المطر وإندفاعها وظروف الصب هل هي في الموقع أم يتم صبها بمكان ثم نقلها
وشكرا


----------



## mirovic (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الموضوع الرائع ده وبجد هيكون افادة كبيرة لي ولكل المهندسيين الجدد مثلى 
بارك الله فيكم وياريت الملف ينزل بسرعة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على النظام


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

tamer shehab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبة للسؤال المطروح حول المانهول
> في جميع المنشآت المائية يجب زيادة الcover للحديد بما لا يضر بالتسليح أي لا يقل عن 5 سم ويفضل 7سم أي أن المسافة بين الحديد السفلي والعلوي 15 سم للقاعدة 25 سم ويكون فرش وغطاء وفرش وغطاء أما بالنسبة للجدران فيكون مكون من رقتين حديد كل رقة مكونة من قائم مع برندة ويكون الcover أيضا 5 سم وأظن أن حديد 12 مم فرش وغطاء للقاعدة و12مم قائم و10 مم برندة كافي جدا جدا وذلك حسب كمية المطر وإندفاعها وظروف الصب هل هي في الموقع أم يتم صبها بمكان ثم نقلها
> وشكرا


 شكرا اخي الكريم ولكن اريد توضيح معنى كلمة (رقة ,برندة,)


----------



## tamer shehab (30 سبتمبر 2011)

رقة الحديد هي مصطلح دارج في السوق لطبقة الحديد وهي في القاعدة فرش وغطاء أي حديد طولي وحديد عرضي هي نفسها القائم والبرندة أي حديد رأسي (قائم)وحديد طولي (برندة)


----------



## نجانجا (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*دعونا نتكلم عن 
المقابلات الشخصية للمهندسين الجدد 
ايه الاسئلة 
ايه اللى لازم يكون المهندس الحديث ملم بيه 
ايه الاسئلة اللى مينفعش منجاوبش عليها 
ايه هى الاحتياطات عند المقابلة 
كل حاجة 
وللعلم المقابلة دى تكون للكل الوظايف اللى تنفع للمهندس الحديث*


----------



## هيما يونس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

_السلام عليكم جميعا.........._​_بارك الله فيكم جميعا.....انا ان شاء الله هتخرج السنة دى.... ومنزلتش موقع كتير وحاسس انى هتعب اوى لما اتخرج.........._

_وبجد استفدت معلومات كبييييييييييييييرة جدا فى المنتدى الاكثر من رائع ده........ وارجو من اخواننا وابائنا المهندسين الكبار انهم يتبنونا ...لانهم عارفين احنا حاسين بايه دلوقتى....ونفسى فكرة الموضوع ده بتاعة الاسئلة اللى طرحها البشمهندس يا ريت تتفعل بجد.... ونستفيد كلنا...._

_وبجد بارك الله فى اللى عمل المنتدى الرائع ده وجزاه الله الف خير..._​


----------



## القعقاع1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بدايه موفقه ان شاء الله​


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 أكتوبر 2011)

هيما يونس قال:


> _السلام عليكم جميعا.........._​
> _بارك الله فيكم جميعا.....انا ان شاء الله هتخرج السنة دى.... ومنزلتش موقع كتير وحاسس انى هتعب اوى لما اتخرج.........._​
> _وبجد استفدت معلومات كبييييييييييييييرة جدا فى المنتدى الاكثر من رائع ده........ وارجو من اخواننا وابائنا المهندسين الكبار انهم يتبنونا ...لانهم عارفين احنا حاسين بايه دلوقتى....ونفسى فكرة الموضوع ده بتاعة الاسئلة اللى طرحها البشمهندس يا ريت تتفعل بجد.... ونستفيد كلنا...._​
> 
> _وبجد بارك الله فى اللى عمل المنتدى الرائع ده وجزاه الله الف خير..._​


 
بجد بداية موفقة للجميع و أنا كنت أكثر الرابحين هنا


----------



## مهندس يشق طريقه (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت مهندسينا الكبار يساعدونا
وجزاك الله عنا وعنهم كل خير


----------



## حسين الداود (6 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بدايت عملي وجدت كثير من هندسة كهرباء وميكانيك وغيرهم يشتغلوا كمهندسو مدني 
هي البدايه سو قراءة مخططات


----------



## engahm1 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هي الفكره كويسه جدا 
انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ونفسي اعرف ايه الاسئله اللي ممكن تتسأل لي في المقابلة . وكمان ايه هي المعلومات اللي لازم اكون عارفها قبل ما انزل موقع؟ وشكر جزيلا علي دعم المهنسين القدمي للجدد


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

صراحة لم اجد اي تفاعل اوتواجد لمهندسينا الكبار او اي ردود منهم ...اتمنى المشاركة الفعالة لهم ..والفكرة جميلة ولكن لايوجد محفز ونحن بالانتظار للجديد...وفقكم الله للخير


----------



## hk_shahin (8 أكتوبر 2011)

|شششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## bassamronaldo (15 أكتوبر 2011)

لسلام عليكم اخواني
ارجو ان توجهوني الى الطريق الذي اتدرب من خلاله على حساب كميات المواد الانشائية في المباني او الغرف وغيرها من الانشاءات واتمنى من خلال رسالة خاصة وبوركت جهودكم مقدما


----------



## Sedgoo7 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ومشكورين


----------



## بركه بركه (16 أكتوبر 2011)

_يـــــا ريت تساعدونا مع اني متخرج السنه_


----------



## mohammedmohy (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا يا جماعة مهندس مدني حديث التخرج و تم قبولي في إحدى الشركات المتخصصة في أعمال التشغيل و الصيانة
كمهندس صيانة لكنني لم أستلم العمل فعليا بعد بسبب الإجراءات المتبعة في هذه لشركة الخاصة بالتوظيف و ...إلخ
المهم المشكلة عندي إني لا أعلم ما هي وظيفة مهندس الصيانة بالتحديد و ما الأعمال التي من المفترض أن توكل إلي و كيفية الإدارة و التخطيط لأعمال الصيانة و غيرها .....
من الأخر أنا حاسس إني هلوص .... ياريت ياجماعة تفيدوني ... وكيفية تأدية هذا العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و شكرا ....


----------



## eng.farahalazzawi (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
وفكرة جدا جميله​


----------



## عمروعرفات (17 أكتوبر 2011)

انا حديث التخرج وعايز اشتغل 0118746397 انا مدني تقدير 72.5 وتقدير المشروع امتياز 

مشروع التخرج/ هندسة الاساسات


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

mohammedmohy قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أنا يا جماعة مهندس مدني حديث التخرج و تم قبولي في إحدى الشركات المتخصصة في أعمال التشغيل و الصيانة
> كمهندس صيانة لكنني لم أستلم العمل فعليا بعد بسبب الإجراءات المتبعة في هذه لشركة الخاصة بالتوظيف و ...إلخ
> المهم المشكلة عندي إني لا أعلم ما هي وظيفة مهندس الصيانة بالتحديد و ما الأعمال التي من المفترض أن توكل إلي و كيفية الإدارة و التخطيط لأعمال الصيانة و غيرها .....
> ...


 
اخي الكريم حسب علمي ان الصيانه والتشغيل هي من اختصاص المهندس الميكانيكي وتفرعاته ...وليست من اختصاص المدني وهذا حد علمي اتمنى ان تتاكد من ماهية العمل قبل الشروع فيه وبالتوفيق..


----------



## المنكسر لله (20 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مهندس مدنى2010 عاوز اشتغل او اى سفر حيث اننى شغال منذ2008 رقمى01221978221


----------



## المهندس-المدني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

موضوع قمة في الروعة


----------



## محمود جعفرى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

tnx


----------



## خريج عطبره (30 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا الخريجين الجدد محتاجين للمساعده والتواصل مع المهندسين القدامي ... شكرا لمساعدتكم ورجو منكم التواصل


----------



## Mohamed_elrawi (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مهندس مدني خريج هذا العام 2011
كل ما اطلبه هو ملفات تعليميه تعلمني
1.ما هي حقوق المهندس
2.ما هي المسؤلية التي يتحملها المهندس
3.ارجو الحصول علي ملفات تشرح لي خطوات انشاء مبني من اول عمل الرسومات وحتي الاستلام
بمعني اني اريد ان اتعلم كل شئ وكأني طالب لان الدراسه كلها كانت نظري ولم اخرج لاماكن للتدريب وعندما خرجت تدريب في احدي الشركات علي مدار سنتين لم اجد الاهتمام الوتعليم الذي كنت ارغب بهما
لذلك ارجو منك المساعده في توجيهي او اعطائي ملفات تساعدني علي تنفيذ مبني والخطوات التي تم لذلك من:
الرسومات
الحفر والردم
التصميم بكل خطواته وحساب الاحمال
التشطيب وهكذا ....
الحمدلله انا طبعا استفدت من الدراسه في الكليه بمعني اني استطيع حساب الاحمال وغيره
ولكن اريد الخطوات التي تساعدني علي العمل في الموقع
مع العلم انني لم استطع الحصول علي اي وظيفه حتي الان

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engineer.medo43 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed_elrawi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا مهندس مدني خريج هذا العام 2011
> كل ما اطلبه هو ملفات تعليميه تعلمني
> 1.ما هي حقوق المهندس
> ...



بالاضافه الى طلبات المهندس محمد 

فيه حاجه مهمه جدا محدش اتكلم فيها وهيا المصطلحات المتداوله فى السوق واللى احنا طبعا مادرسنهاش فى الكليه والخاصه بالتنفيذ فى الموقع 

مثلا البسكوت - القمطه - البرندات ......وهكذا 

الحاجات دى مهمه جدا وبالله عليكم حد يلخص لنا الموضوع ده 

لان انا اعرف مهندس لسه متخرج السنادى معايا شغال فى موقع لواحده ومفيش مهندسين معاه بيقولى بيسمع مصطلحات اول مره يسمعها 

ولما بيتسأل من العمال او المقاول عنها بيقول ايوه وخلاص


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## sherif shams (31 أكتوبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير اخوتى المهندسين بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## sherif shams (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء من سيادتكم توضيح المقصود ببياض الفطيسة؟وكيفية حساب هذا البند فى الحصر؟
ولكم كثير الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## kemo149 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## aymanallam (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير​


----------



## teo_is_me (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ساره العراقيه (5 نوفمبر 2011)

هلو شباب اني طالبه مرحله رابعه ومشروع التخرج بتاعي بعنوان الخواص الميكانيكيه والالكتروكيميائيه للخرسانه الحاويه على مواد بوزولانيه ) عفيه عاوزه مساعده ضروري


----------



## ساره العراقيه (5 نوفمبر 2011)

:69:


----------



## بشارمحمد توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مساء الخير كل عام وانتم بالف خير عساكم من عوادة


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## العروة الوثقى1 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*فكرة جميلة راح تساعدنا كتييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفق الله الجميع*



eng_ea قال:


> السلام عليكم. أنا مهندس خريج السنه دى وكنت فعلا بسأل نفسى كتير هل المهندسين والاستشاريين كلهم طلعم عارفين هندسه من الفراغ أكيد حد تبناهم وأخد بإيدهم طب ليه احنا لواحدنا بالشكل دا وطبعا مبيصدق مقاول ف الموقع يعرف كدا ويتسلى بيك.بصراحه ربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناته صاحب الفكره دى واتمنى فعلا اننا نلاقى حد يساعدنا.حقيقى احنا احوج مايكون لكدا................سؤال: عندنا ف بيتنا ف الدور الأرضى شق طولى بين الجدار والعمود الخرسانى أرجو الحل سريييييعا لأن للاسف والدى راح يشوف مهندسين ييجم يشفوه ويقلوله الحل , مش عارف اقلكم ايه شعورى دلوقتى وكأنى مدخلتش هندسه خالص, ارجو الافادة سرييييييييعا, واسف للاطاله عليكم.شكرا



قال الله تعالى " والله اخرجكم من بطون امهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا "
كل شيء وكل معلومة عند الانسان يكتسبها مع مرور الزمن فلا تقلق المهم هو العمل ومحاولة الاستفادة قدر الامكان من كل شيء خصوصا الفترة الاولى من الحياة المهنية تذكر اول سنة فى الهندسة كانت متعبة لانها فترة جديدة كذلك اول فترة فى الحياة المهنية
لاتوجد مشكلة فى ان يحضر والدك مهندس ليرى المشكلة ولكن المهم منك هو ان تتعلم وتناقشه وتتحاور معه لا تعتقد ان مادرسته لا يرتبط بالواقع فهذا كلام الفاشلين كل ماتحتاجه لبداية جيدة فى التنفيذ هو الثقة بالنفس واستحضار المعلومات والمبادئ الهندسية 
باختصار الموضوع بسيط ولكن محتاج جرءة وتحرك واعلم انك لن تتعلم العوم وانت واقف على الشاطئ
وبالنسبة للشرخ الذى ذكرته غالبا فاصل تمدد يحدث فى هذه الاماكن لان الطوب له معامل انكماش مختلف عن الخرسانة لذلك عند حدوث تمدد يحدث شرخ فى المنطقة الفاصلة ولهذا عند عمل محارة تاكد ان يتم وضع سلك شبك فى هذه المناطق لكى يتحمل الشد المتولد فى هذه المنطقة ولا تنكسر




نبع الحياه قال:


> هو التقدير مطلوب فلشغل؟ ولا زى ما سمعنا ان حوار التقدير فلدراسه مالوش تاثير ؟؟؟؟؟؟



ربما تسمع من يسالك عن التقدير فى اول كام شهر لان مفيش حاجة تانية يسالك عليها ماتخليش الموضوع يقلقك واسال نفسك سؤال لو انت صاحب عمل وجايلك اتنين مهندسين واحد عنده خبرة كبيرة وتقديره كان مقبول والثانى تقديره كان امتياز بس كل اللى يعرفه كلام على ورق هتاخد مين فيهم ؟




amdd91 قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> اولا اود ان اشكر كل القائمين على هذا الموقع فعلا انكم اهلا للثقه ..
> 
> ثانيا اشكر المهندسين اللذين لم يحرمونا يوما من الاجابه على الاسئله .. انا جديد على الموقع ولكني قرأت الكثير من المواضيع في داخل المنتدى واسعدي اسلوب الحوار بين الاعضاء والمهندسين ..
> ...





eng_ea قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على اجابتك وعلى اهتمامك,
> إن شاء الله ربنا كتب عليا دخول الجيش ظابط احتياط (لمدة 3 سنين) وهدخل ان شاء الله ف شهر 10 القادم,
> أرجوووو منكم نصيحه ليا ازاى استغل واستفاد من ال3 سنين دول؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا صعب التنفيذ والنزول ف المواقع باعتبار انى ف الجيش, بس عندى كتب وتعليم حجات كتيره اوى ع الجهاز فهل اقدر ف اجازاتى من الجيش اقرا فيهم واتعلم حاجه؟؟؟؟وازاى ابدأ وابدأ بايه لان الحجات كتيره اوى وعلم مدنى لا يحصى فياريت حد يفيدنى انا تايه بجد.ولكم منى كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير





فراشه الهندسة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> انا خريجة السنة و لم اجد وضيفة لحد الان
> 
> ...


*​*بالامكان المراسلة




hosammarawan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع مميز جدا وياريت كمان يكون فى دعم للطلبه
> 
> انا طالب رايح 3 مدنى طبعا كنت مهمل السنتين اللى فاتو وبنجح وخلاص ومطلعتش تدريب
> ...





eng_ea قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,...
> أتمنى من الله ان يكون الجميع فى اتم صحه واحسن حال, انا مهندس حديث التخرج وربنا كتب ليا انى ادخل الجيش ظابط ثلاث سنوات,فأرجو ارشادى ونصيحتى بكيفية الاستفاده من الفتره دى ف مجال تخصصى علما بأننى ليس لى اى خبره ف التنفيذ والتصميم ولكننى اريد استغلال تلك الفتره لكى اكون قادر بعد خروجى من الجيش على العمل سريعا وبخبره كافيه تعوضنى عن الفتره التى قضيتها ف الجيش حيث اننى حينها لا يكون هناك وقت اخر لاكتساب خبره وما الى ذلك ... ارجو منكم الاهتمام والرد.جزاكم الله خيرا





engineer.medo43 قال:


> بالاضافه الى طلبات المهندس محمد
> 
> فيه حاجه مهمه جدا محدش اتكلم فيها وهيا المصطلحات المتداوله فى السوق واللى احنا طبعا مادرسنهاش فى الكليه والخاصه بالتنفيذ فى الموقع
> 
> ...




اولا بالنسبة للناس اللى لسه بتدرس الاولوية القصوى لك ان تكون محترف ومتمكن بما تدرسه لكى تكون ايضا محترف ومتمكن ايضا بما تنفذه 
هناك شيئان يقع فيهما الطلاب 
الاول انشغاله فى اواخر الدراسة هايشتغل ايه وهايعمل ايه ويدور على شغل ويسمع كلام عن الشغل اللى يقوله صعب واللى يقوله سهل وكل واحد ورايه ياجماعة انتوا لسه مش مقدرين معنى كلمة مهندس اوعى تاخد راى حد وان كان شيخ المهندسين انت تاخد معلومه وتحللها بفكرك وتقتنع باللى يقتنع بيه عقلك وكما ذكرت الاهتمام الاول لدراستك

الامر الثانى هو اهمال موضوع التدريب وهو من اهم مايكون 
اولا بعض الناس تفكر ان موضوع التدريب يفيد فقط لما بعد الدراسة ولكن الذى لا يعلمه الكثير هو ان تعرضك ورؤيتك لاشياء ربما لم تدرسها سواء فهمت ام لم تفهم او سواء كانت تنفذ بطريقة صحيحة او بطريقة خاطئة لان كل ماسترا سيجعلك تسال عما رايته ولم تفهمه وسيسهل التصميم عليك لاننى من وجهة نظرى وربما يتفق الكثيرين معى اصعب شيئ فى التصميم فى الدراسة الاشياء التى لايستطيع الطالب تخيلها مثلا الرسم الهندسى فى سنة اولى مدنى كانت صعوبته لان اللى بيرسم مش عارف بيرسم ايه لكن لو شاف اللى بيرسمه على الطبيعة الوضع كان بقى اسهل بكتير

ثانيا الناس اللى بتتخرج وتقول مش عارفين او بنتعرض لمواقف محرجة مع العمال الفرصة قدامكم تتعلموا وتغلطوا لان الغلط اللى هاتغلطه وانت طالب مش هايضرك زى لما تغلطه وانت كبير ومسؤل

بالنسبة للناس بتوع الجيش ياجماعة دى ممكن تكون فرصة عمركم تتعلموا وتشتغلوا فى حاجات عمركم ماشفتوها ولا تعرفوا عنها حاجة انتم فى سلاح المهندسين ببتشتغل مهندس فحاول تبص للجانب الايجابى فى الموضوع وسيبكم من موضوع 3 سنين ضايعين من عمرنا والكلام اللى مابياكلش عيش ده
وعلى اسوء الظروف انك خرجت وماتعلمتش حاجة 
اسالك سؤال مفيش غيرك حصل معاه كده ؟
او اللى حصله كده بعد ماخرج مات او اشتغل بياع ترمس ؟

ياجماعة الموضوع محتاج اجتهاد وصبر وتوكل على الله وكمان الرضا بما يقسمه الله لك
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
واعتذر عن عدم مشاركتى من اول الموضوع لكن ان شاء الله نتابع

اخوكم أبو أحمد م/ السيد الشيخ


----------



## نجانجا (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندسنا ابو احمد 
ويا ريت تستمر فى المتابعة


----------



## alsaher25 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحت يامهندس 

ماهو اسهل برنامج لتعلم التحليل الانشائي على اساس اتعلمه بشكل ذاتي عبر الانترنت


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

برنامج الساب


----------



## youssif007 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks for all


----------



## نجانجا (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندسنا 
انا اعتقد ان اصعب حاجة فى التنفيذ هى السلالم 
فانا بقترح ان احنا نعمل موسوعه فى السلالم بداية من التصميم لحد التنفيذ 
يا ريت اشوف رائ حضرتك


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع مش محتاج موسوعة ولا حاجة 
الامر بسيط وان شاء الله النهاردة ممكن نوضح النقاط الاساسية فيه


----------



## marshal111 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا معاك ياباشمهندس السيد ونفع الناس بعلمك ان شاء الله


----------



## نجانجا (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله مهندسنا 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ساره العراقيه (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم في حد موجود ممكن يرد عليه دالوقت


----------



## ساره العراقيه (13 نوفمبر 2011)

عندي مشروع تخرج حول تاثير المواد البوزولانيه على خواص الخرسانه الميكانيكيه والالكتروكيميائيه ممممممممكن مساعه اريد مصادر عن الموضوع رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءا


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا سمحتم شرح
statical system للبدروم والسلم 3 قلبات


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله
دعواتكم


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*تنفيذ السلالم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 معذرة اخوانى على التاخير فى الرد 
 ان شاء الله الموضوع ده لاخوانا الجدد فى عالم التنفيذ وهو عن تنفيذ السلالم وهذه صورة توضيحية للسلم واعتذر انها ليست من الطبيعة لعدم توافر صورة مماثلة ولكنى اعددتها على برنامج الايتابس وان شاء الله تفى بالغرض



 

 طبعا نحن نتكلم الان على موضوع التنفيذ وليس التصميم ولذلك لابد علينا من معرفة كيفية قراءة اللوحة الانشائية للسلم وغالبا نحتاج للوحة المعمارية فلابد قبل عمل اى شيء ان نعرف ابعاد الدرج طولها وعرضها وارتفاعها 

 اولا طول الدرجة هو صافى القلبة مضافا اليه قيمة المبانى من الجهتين يعنى لو السلم مرسوم فى المعمارى 1.20 ويوجد حائط مبانى (الترابزين) على اليمين والشمال عرض كلا منهم 12 سم فتكون عرض القلبة او طول الدرجة = 1.20 +0.12+0.12 = 1.44 م 

 ثانيا عرض الدرجة بمعرفة طول القلبة من الرسم وقسمتها على عدد الدرجات تعطى عرض كل درجة 
 ثالثا وهى من اهم الاشياء ارتفاع الدرجة
 وذلك يكون بقسمة الارتفاع الكلى للدور على عدد القائمات فى السلم
 وما هى القائمة
 الدرجة عبارة عن نايمة وهى التى نضع رجلنا عليها
 وقائمة وهى ارتفاع الدرجة
 ففى كل قلبة عدد القائمات = عدد النايمات + 1

 فى الصورة نجد ان السلم يبدء من البدروم من منسوب صفر الى الدور الارضى منسوب 3 ثم الاول منسوب 6 متر 

 السلم مكون من 3 قلبات متساويات فى عدد الدرج وليكن مثلا 5 درجات فى كل قلبة 
 يبقى في كل قلبة كام قايمة ؟؟؟؟؟
 والسلم كله كام ؟؟؟؟؟
 طبعا سهلة يبقى عدد القايمات = 3 * 6 = 18 قايمة

 ارتفاع الدور 3 متر  
 اذن ارتفاع كل درجة = 300/18 = 16.6666 سم

 منسوب البسطة الاولى عند النقطة رقم 2 = 16.6666666 * 6 = 100 سم 
 والثانية 200
 والثالثة 300 
 هذه هى الطريقة الاساسية لتحديد المناسيب طبعا فى المثال ده مش محتاجة حسابات 
 الدور 3 م وعندى 3 قلبات متساوية يبقى كل واحدة 1 م ولكن ذكرت ذلك لمعرفة الطريقة الاساسية لانه ليست السلالم كلها متساوية 

 اهم شيئ يتاكد منه المهندس هو منسوب شدة البسطة  
 بعد تحديد الصفر نقيس منه 1 متر فيعطينا منسوب وش الخرسانة ولننا ننفذ ونريد منسوب الشدة فنطرح من المتر قيمة تخانة بلاطة السلم فيعطينا منسوب الشدة

 فلذلك لو ذكرنا مناسيب البسط بالترتيب على فرض ان بلاطة السلم 20 سم ستكون 
 0.80
 1.80
 2.80

 وبعد صب السلم على تلك المناسيب ستصبح مناسيب الخرسانة كالتالى 
 1.00
 2.00
 3.00

 ملاحظات هامة 
 لو نلاحظ فى الصورة على الاعمدة خطين باللون البنفسجى
 عند تجليد الاعمدة يتم تجليد هذين الجانبين لانهم ليس لهم علاقة بالسلم وتسليحه والجانبين الاخرين يتركان حتى يتم الانتهاء من شدة السلم وتسليحه ثم يقفل بعد ذلك 




 

 عند عمل شدة للبسطة العلوية من القلبة لابد من ان يقل بعدها فى اتجاه القلبة مسافة حوالى 30 سم لكى تحافظ على ميل السلم كما بالصورة 
 ويمكنكم رؤيتها فى اى سلم منفذ 


 بعد الانتهاء من تحديد مناسيب البسط يتم استكمال السلم ثم الحدادة ولا ننسى المقصات 



 


 واخر مرحلة هى تقسيط السلم وتقفيل الدرج 



 

 تقبلوا تحياتى 
 أبو احمد م/ السيد الشيخ​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس
ولكن ممكن سؤال في التصميم
حضرتك رسمت السلم من غير كمرات خالص..هل هو stable وهل هو مفضل؟


----------



## م. الاء علاونة (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرركاته 
انا المهندسة الاء علاونة من الاردن خريجة جديدة ولكن اانا حاليا اتدرب بمكتب هندسي وصارلي 6 اشهر اتدرب التصميم والاشراف والرسم الهندسي لكن حان الوقت لاشتغل واشعر بانني منتجة ....... لذلك انا ابحث عن عمل باي دولة كانت .......واتمنى ان يكون في هذا المنتدى يوميا موضوع معين نجتمع ونتناقش به افضل من موضوع الاسأله لان الخريج الجديد لا يعلم عن الواقع شيء وعن التطبيق ايضا اما اصحاب الاختصاص والخبرة فهم على علم كافي لذلك فلنحدد مواضيع نناقشها لو اسبوعيا.....وشكرا لجهودكم مقدما


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس
> ولكن ممكن سؤال في التصميم
> حضرتك رسمت السلم من غير كمرات خالص..هل هو stable وهل هو مفضل؟



وانا بعمله وضعت كمرات لقيتها بوظت الرسمة خالص
لكن انا شخصيا اضعها مع السلم 
بس الموضوع مايوصلش لدرجة انك تقول stable and unstable النظام من غير كمرات شغال وبكمرات شغال


----------



## eng.nada zahran (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا مهندسة حديثة التخرج دفعة 2011 و الحقيقة جايلى شغل فى تصميم شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحى باستخدام برنامج exel و كمان رسم على الاوتوكاد 
و لو فيه شرح مفصل للموضوع ده يبقى جزاكم الله كل خير
و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و الاحترام 
​


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اعتذر
ليس لى خبرة بهذا المجال


----------



## أحبك في الله (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود محترم م/السيد الشيخ
ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علماً


----------



## eng najajra (21 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله فى خدمتكم فى حدود علمى


----------



## كاظم علوان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر هذا


----------



## كاظم علوان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ميز من الاساتذة وفقكم ولكن هناك سؤال من ابن اتى الزقم(162) لمعرفة وزن المتر الواحد من حديد التسليح بعد ان نتعرف على قطر التسليحنشكر هذا الجهد


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كاظم علوان قال:


> ميز من الاساتذة وفقكم ولكن هناك سؤال من ابن اتى الزقم(162) لمعرفة وزن المتر الواحد من حديد التسليح بعد ان نتعرف على قطر التسليحنشكر هذا الجهد




كثافة الحديد = 7850 كجم/م3 = 0.00000785 كجم/مم3
مساحة مقطع السيخ = 22/28 * d*d حيث d قطر السيخ مم
حجم المتر الطولى = 22/28 * d*d * 1 مم3
الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم

d*d*1000*0.00000785*1*22/28 = d*d*0.0061678571

وهو تقريبا مايساوى d*d/162 حيث القطر فى المعادلة بالمم والناتج كجم للمتر الطولى


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

اى خدمة وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

قكره رائعه


----------



## كاظم علوان (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله ويبقى المهندس يتغلم لان مجال الهندسة واسع جدا وليس عيب على المهندس ان يسال وكم قال الرسول الكريم (ص) كل اناء يمتلى الا اناءالعلم وشكرا على المواضيع القيمة


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

كاظم علوان قال:


> جزاكم الله ويبقى المهندس يتغلم لان مجال الهندسة واسع جدا وليس عيب على المهندس ان يسال وكم قال الرسول الكريم (ص) كل اناء يمتلى الا اناءالعلم وشكرا على المواضيع القيمة




وجزاك الله الخير بمثل 
وبالتاكيد كل انسان يتعلم حتى الموت وكان الامام احمد رحمه الله يقول مع المحبرة الى المقبرة
وانصحك اخى الكريم لا تكتب (ص) ولكن اكتب صلى الله عليه وسلم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## taher.medany (27 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال عاجل الله يرضى عليكم كم سعلر المخطط الانشائي لمباني خرسانية عادية في السعودية مع العلم هذا عمل خارجي وليس لة علاقة بعملى الاصلي يعني شغل خاص. المفروض حقولة السعلر النهاردة للعمل بالقطعة عد كدة ومش عارف اطلب كام لاني دي اول مرة اشتغل عمل خاص ياريت يسرعة


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

totoooooo9 قال:


> سؤال عاجل الله يرضى عليكم كم سعلر المخطط الانشائي لمباني خرسانية عادية في السعودية مع العلم هذا عمل خارجي وليس لة علاقة بعملى الاصلي يعني شغل خاص. المفروض حقولة السعلر النهاردة للعمل بالقطعة عد كدة ومش عارف اطلب كام لاني دي اول مرة اشتغل عمل خاص ياريت يسرعة




افضل من يجيبك على هذا هو من يعمل عندك وله خبرة بهذا
فيمكن ان يكون الفرق فى السعر كبيرا بناء على اشياء كثيرة
فانصحك ابحث عن مهندس فى منطقتك له خبرة بذلك


----------



## king stone (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممكن اى شئ عن خرسانة المفاعلات النووية*


----------



## eng_darshas (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله مشروع كويس انا معاكم


----------



## زينوسوفت (1 ديسمبر 2011)

king stone قال:


> *ممكن اى شئ عن خرسانة المفاعلات النووية*



كل ما أعرفه أنها خرسانة سابقة الإجهاد يعني لا توجد فيها شد لان ذلك يحدث 
انشقاقات صغيرة جدا و هو الامر الغير مسموح فيه تماما في المفاعلات النووية

في انتظار تفاصيل اكثر من حضرة مهندسينا


----------



## زينوسوفت (2 ديسمبر 2011)

لدي سؤال يدور في ذهني .... لمذا لا يستعمل الساب و الايتابس في التصميم ؟؟؟


----------



## زينوسوفت (2 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=270065Capture.jpg
هذه الخضائص الميكانيكية للمواد في الساب ممكن شرح ل 10 11 12 13
و كيف نعرف الماكس والمين لاننا درسنا قيمة واحدة و لا اعرف ان كانت هي الماكس او المين
مثلا حديد fe400
400 Mpa هي حد المرونة
480 Mpa حد الانكسار في الشد

فهل هي مين او ماكس .؟ و ان كانت ماكس فكيف نحسب المين و العكس ...

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

سيتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع بعد يومين - ان شاء الله - لاتاحة الفرصة لتثبيت موضوع اخر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## نجانجا (17 يناير 2012)

زينوسوفت قال:


> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=270065capture.jpg
> هذه الخضائص الميكانيكية للمواد في الساب ممكن شرح ل 10 11 12 13
> و كيف نعرف الماكس والمين لاننا درسنا قيمة واحدة و لا اعرف ان كانت هي الماكس او المين
> مثلا حديد fe400
> ...


يا ريت حد يجاوب :86::86::86::86:


----------



## نجانجا (18 يناير 2012)

up up up up up up up


----------



## نجانجا (25 يناير 2012)

up


----------



## youcef-ccc (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## FAHAD.A.A.Z (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع. وان شالله نستفيد منه. ولكم جزيل الشكر ي مهندسين


----------



## نجانجا (2 مارس 2012)

اعتقد جه وقت المشاريع وجة وقت اعادة تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## eng ziad (2 مارس 2012)

we wait the STArt .......thanx


----------



## نجانجا (2 مارس 2012)

نتمنى التثبيت ثانية


----------



## عاشق السهر (4 مارس 2012)

موضوع قيم ومفيد ياريت الإستمرارية في النقاش وطرح المعلومات


----------



## eng_yemen (4 مارس 2012)

السلام وعليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته 
انا من حديثي التخرج وانا من اليمن ومشكلتي اني لمن اتدرب قط من قبل والمشكله برضو اننا في اليمن موقفه اغلب المشاريع بسبب الاوضاع


----------



## eng_yemen (4 مارس 2012)

السلام وعليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته 
انا من حديثي التخرج وانا من اليمن ومشكلتي اني لمن اتدرب قط من قبل والمشكله برضو اننا في اليمن موقفه اغلب المشاريع بسبب الاوضاع


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (12 مارس 2012)

الوحداتي قال:


> في الجامعات الاردنية تعطى الهندسة المدنية باسم الهندسة المدنية
> فهل هذا التخصص يشمل جميع انواع الهندسة المدنية ام انه يتفرع بعد فترة من الدراس
> 
> 
> ...


في الجامعات الاردنية يتم تدريس الهندسة المدنية كتخصص عام وفي السنوات الاخيرة التخصص في مجال محدد ( انشاءات , طرق ومرور .....)
و تمنع من العمل في غير مجالك من قبل نقابة المهندسين
.....
....
لكن في بعض الجامعات الاردنية يتم طرح التخصص مفرع من البداية ( طرق ومرور....)


----------



## ahmad_36 (15 يناير 2015)

مشكورررررررررررررررر والله موضوع جميل وبسيط فى الشرح جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hellsniper (15 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

